# Contest Thread 2004-2005 NEW



## Maleficent2

Starting a new thread please only post to this one thanks-Mal


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.birkenstock.com/inbox/

Win a free pair of Birenstocks one pair each month

Limit one entry per person. Drawings will be held by the fifth day of the month for all surveys received the previous month. Entry will be valid for one drawing for the month that the survey is received. Drawings terminate 12/31/05. Birkenstock reserves the right to terminate drawing without prior notice. No purchase necessary to enter. Winners may select one pair of Birkenstock shoes or sandals up to $100 value. Selection subject to availability. Estimated odds of winning are 1/10,000. Winners will be notified by mail. Winners must respond within 60 days of notification. Void where prohibited.


----------



## Maleficent2

Instant Win

http://www.verybestkids.com/Brands/...ey_landing.aspx


To enter: Look for specially marked packages of NESTLE® Hot Cocoa mix starting 08/1/04 through 07/31/05 or when all specially marked packages are exhausted, whichever occurs first. To obtain an official game piece without purchase, print your name, address and phone number on a 3'x 5'card, and mail it in an envelope to: Nestlé Hot Cocoa Passport to Memories Instant Win Game, P.O. Box 4671, Young America, MN 55558-4671. Limit one game piece request per postmarked envelope. Request must be postmarked by 07/31/05. Void in Puerto Rico and where prohibited or restricted.


One (1) grand prize winner will receive a trip for eight (8) to the Walt Disney World® Resort near Orlando, FL. Trip includes: round trip coach air travel for eight (8) between major US airport closest to winner's residence and the Orlando International Airport, eight (8) round trip ground transfers to/from Orlando International Airport and the Walt Disney World® Resort, accommodations for 5 days/4 nights [two (2) standard rooms, quadruple occupancy] at a WALT DISNEY WORLD® Resort hotel, Eight (8) five-day Park Hopper® passes valid for admission to the Magic Kingdom® Park, Epcot®, Disney-MGM Studios and Disney's Animal Kingdom® Theme Park, 1000 Disney Dollars, one Nestlé® Hot Cocoa Welcome Basket, one Walt Disney World® scrapbook set, transportation within the WALT DISNEY WORLD® Resort and choice by winner of one of three Grand Gathering experiences. Each Grand Gathering experience is for winner and 7 guests. Option 1: Participation in the 'Good Morning Gathering' character breakfast experience at MAGIC KINGDOM® Park; Option 2: Participation in the 'Safari Celebration Dinner' includes a guided adventure on the Kilimanjaro Safaris® attraction followed by a dining experience with live entertainment at DISNEY'S ANIMAL KINGDOM® Theme Park; OR Option 3: Participation in the 'International Dinner and Illuminations Dessert Reception' consisting of a buffet of cuisine followed by VIP viewing for IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth , at Epcot® (ARV up to $9450.00). Odds of winning: 1:10,000,000. Accommodations and airfare are SUBJECT TO AVAILABILITY. Travel must be completed by 7/31/06. Expenses not specifically stated are the sole responsibility of the winner. Winner and guests must travel together on the same itinerary. The trip may not be combined with any other offer and travel may not qualify for frequent flyer miles. Certain restrictions and blockout dates may apply. No cash redemptions. No substitutions of prize, except as provided herein. Sponsor reserves the right to substitute prize of equal or greater value for any reason. If winner is unable to complete the trip on the dates specified by Sponsor and agreed to, prize will be forfeited and prize will be awarded via a Second Chance drawing (see below).


----------



## Maleficent2

several contests

http://nationaltreasure.movies.go.com/




Mal


----------



## Maleficent2

http://familyfun.go.com/parenting/learn/activities/feature/tylenolmelt-ms/tylenolmelt-ms.html

two (2) Entries per e-mail address per day 


enter upc code for bonus entry
0514 24
0516 30
0518 30
0519 30


September 1, and ending at 11:59 P.M., November 30, 2004 ("Term"), there are four (4) ways to enter this Sweepstakes

A seven (7) day/ six (6) night trip for four (4) to the Walt Disney World® Resort ("Resort") in Florida ("Trip"), consisting of the following elements: [1] Resort hotel accommodations for four (4) persons (one standard room) for six (6) nights; [2] four (4) 7-Day Park Hopper® Passes for admission to the Magic Kingdom® Park, Epcot®, Disney-MGM Studios and Disney's Animal Kingdom® Theme Park; [3] complimentary ground transportation throughout the Resort; [4] if winner resides more than two hundred fifty (250) miles from Resort, round-trip coach air transportation for four (4) between the major metropolitan airport nearest winner's residence and Orlando International Airport and [5] airport/hotel transfers. All expenses not specifically mentioned herein are not included and are solely the winner's responsibility, including but not limited to: transportation to the Resort if a winner resides less than two hundred fifty (250) miles from the Resort, round trip transportation between the winner's residence and any airport of origin, hotel room service, parking fees, laundry service, food, alcoholic beverages, merchandise, souvenirs, local and long distance telephone calls, tips, gratuities and service charges. Airline carrier and Resort regulations and conditions apply


----------



## Maleficent2

EXPIRED

Win a trip to St. Kitt

Located in the sunny Caribbean, St. Kitts offers a diverse vacation experience that delights visitors with the destination's warm climate. natural beauty, cultural heritage, and rich history.

 Hike through a tropical rainforest
 Tour historic sugar plantations
 Play golf, watersports, tennis, and more
 Relax on a beautiful beach


Open only to persons who are residents of, and physically located within, the fifty (50) United States or D. C. ("Territory"). Sweepstakes begins at 12:01:00 A.M, October 28, and ends at 11:59:59 P.M., December 5, 2004. 


one per person/household/Address per day  


Good Luck

Mal


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.toomunchfun.com/lunchabl...ea=lemony_games



Good Luck

Mal


__________________


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.atnzone.com/sweepstakes/...id=polarexpress


Good Luck

Mal

1st One (1) Grand Prize winner will receive a POLAR EXPRESS Prize pack featuring: 
1 "Art of Polar Express" Book 
1 Custom Conductor's Stopwatch 
1 Train Travel Picnic Case 
1 Thermos 


2nd Five(5) runners up will win a prize pack featuring three random selections from the following list: 
Children's 'Conductor' Pajamas 
Baseball Cap 
Charm Bookmarks 
Travel Journal 
Pocket Tees


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.familyfun.go.com/utiliti...eepstakes-main/

must have a BROADBAND connection

1x day


Mal


__________________


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.candystand.com/promotions/tpevg/


November 15, 2004 through February 14, 2005, visit www.candystand.com, click on The Polar Express Video Game Sweepstakes link and follow the on-screen instructions to register and enter. Limit one entry per registered user per day.  



One (1) Grand Prize: A Sharp 20 LCD TV, a Nintendo GameCube Console, a Nintendo GameBoy® Advance SP handheld, a Polar Express video game for Nintendo GameCube and a Polar Express video game for Nintendo GameBoy® Advance (estimated retail value is $1,528.97). Ten (10) First Prizes: A Nintendo GameCube Console, a Nintendo GameBoy® Advance SP handheld, a Polar Express video game for Nintendo GameCube and a Polar Express video game for Nintendo GameBoy® Advance (estimated retail value is $229.97).


Good Luck

Mal


----------



## Mish19

http://clients-01.eprize.net/levis/apprentice/

Looks like you can win gift cards from Levi's or JC Penney's.


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.nick.com/all_nick/specials/unfortunate/index.jhtml

enter as often as you like
ends Dec 23

Grand Prize (1) Grand Prize includes (i) $13,000.00 spending money. Sponsors 
reserve the right to add or eliminate elements of the Grand Prize package. 
Total estimated retail value of Grand Prize is $13,000.00.

First Prize (12): Winners will receive (i) $1,300.00 spending money (ii) a prop from the 
movie, Lemony Snickets A Series of Unfortunate Events (estimated retail value 
$30.00)
Estimated retail value of all First Prizes $15,960.00.
Total Estimated Retail Value of all Sweepstakes prizing: $28,960.00

Good Luck

Mal


----------



## Maleficent2

http://dell.eprize.net/dell/dellfsweeps/

Must be legal resident of the fifty (50) United States (including the District of Columbia) who are eighteen (18) or older at the time of entry. 

ends on December 31, 2004 



One (1) entry per person or email address per week regardless of method of entry used. Any use of robotic, repetitive, automatic, programmed or similar entry methods or agents (including, but not limited to, sweepstakes entry services) will void entrants entry. 

Good Luck

Mal


----------



## WWTBAMFAN

The link to the incredibles/St. Kit contest does not work for me.


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.passporttolunch.com/passport-to-lunch-2/enter.asp

WIN a trip for 2 around the WORLD or take $5000

Beginning on December 6, 2004, you are eligible to enter the SUBWAY® Passport to Lunch contest by visiting a participating SUBWAY® Restaurant near you where you may pick up a free Passport To Lunch ballot, while supplies last. Then sign up for the Contest at www.passporttolunch.com by following the instructions and prompts. Only one entry per person, per week of the Contest period that ends December 31, 2004

Good Luck

Mal


----------



## Maleficent2

WWTBAMFAN  that contest is now over sorry


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www2.warnerbros.com/web/all/us/sweepstakes/enter.jsp?sid=heroscape&show=SWEEPSTAKES

Warner Bros. DC Comics Heroscape Sweepstakes
RULES 
Grand Prize: One Heroscape adventure vacation of your choice, plus $500 spending money, and the Heroscape Expansion Set.
First Prizes: (25) The Heroscape Expansion Set and a t-shirt. 
Entry Limit: One per day per household/email address 
Eligibility: Contiguous US, 13+ 
Expiry Date: 31-Dec-2004 @ 11:59pm PST  


Good Luck All....


Mal


----------



## Maleficent2

RULES 
Grand Prize: A 4 day/3 night trip for four to Hollywood, California including a 1/2 day sightseeing tour, dinner at a sponsor-specified location, admission passes to sponsor-specified theme parks and attractions, $500 spending money, 4-day car rental, and a 52-week BLOCKBUSTER Movie Card.
First Prizes: (10) A 52-week BLOCKBUSTER Movie Card plus one Southwest Airlines round trip coach class ticket to anywhere in the continental US.
Second Prizes: (25) A $20 BLOCKBUSTER gift card. 
Entry Limit: One per day per person 
Eligibility: Continental US, 18+ 
Expiry Date: 03-Jan-2005 @ 11:59pm CST 


Good Luck


----------



## Maleficent2

http://register.go.com/go/sweeps/03/main?CMP=BAC-D2A113543344&attr=GOTEXTLINK

GRAND PRIZE: 3-Day/2-Night trip for (4) to Disneyland Resort in CA; 3-day Disneyland Resort Park Hopper tickets valid for admission to Disneyland Park or Disneys California Adventure Park; $200.00 in Meal Vouchers; VIP tours of Haunted Mansion and Tower of Terror (ARV $3200.00) 

once a day

expiry date Jan 18, 2005


Good Luck

Mal


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.shopathometv.com/shopath...ngineID=ccchadddgedmfdkcefeceeedffjdfjg.0&n=0


----------



## Maleficent2

http://pictures.fujifilm.com/windigital/win.cfm

1xday til 12-27

fuji digitial camera your choice

1 camera a day


Mal


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.schweppesus.com/winatrip/enter.aspx

trip around the world and $4000 spending money or winner can opt out for $13500.00

1xday

ends 12-31-04


Good Luck

Mal


----------



## Mom2Madi

Details: For a limited time, receive a coupon for FREE Nuts in Chocolate from Planters. Happy Holidays from Planters Nuts In Chocolate! Indulge yourself, for free - you deserve it! Coupon value up to $2.99. One coupon per user. Limited to the first 108,000 eligible registered respondents. 
Entry Limit: One per person 
Eligibility: US Only 
Expiry Date: 31-Dec-2004 

http://www.planters.com/promotions/nich/

There are also a couple of other sweepstakes on this site as well.

Melissa


----------



## Mom2Madi

Just to let everyone know... the 10 week Kingdom Magic Travel Contest started yesterday (12/27)

http://www.kingdommagictravel.com/trivia_contest/trivia_intro.htm


----------



## BCVOwner2002

Mom2Madi said:
			
		

> Just to let everyone know... the 10 week Kingdom Magic Travel Contest started yesterday (12/27)
> 
> http://www.kingdommagictravel.com/trivia_contest/trivia_intro.htm



Okay!  I know the answer to the first question but how does this trivia contest work?  Do I need to register somehow?  Annmarie


----------



## Mom2Madi

Annmarie...  You just follow the page for the next 9 weeks - every Monday a new question is posted... then on the following Monday, an entry form will be posted and you give your information at that time when you send in the answers to the questions.  When they post the entry form, the answers are multiple choice.

HTH!

Melissa


----------



## Maleficent2

The questions and answers are all posted on page one of the contest thread....we on the rewards board all help with the answers if we know them we post and I will then transfer the answer to the post on the contest.

Good Luck and happy contesting!

Mal


----------



## BCVOwner2002

for the information.  I have seen this contest in the past but this is the first time I have paid attention to it and KNEW the answer to the first question.  Thanks again for your responses.  Annmarie


----------



## Maleficent2

Buzz2400 for the answer to number 1 trivia contest!  You are always a big help and I appreciate it!  



Mal


----------



## Spiderella

http://www.fashionfling.com/win.php


----------



## BCVOwner2002

Daily Entry

http://www.sonypictures.com/movies/christmaswiththekranks/pf/index.php

NO PURCHASE NECESSARY. Sweepstakes ends 5/31/05 & all mail in entries must be postmarked by 5/31/05 & received by 6/7/05. Subject to Official Rules. Open to legal U.S. residents & APO/FPO addresses, 18 and older at time of entry. Odds of winning any prize will be dependent upon the number of eligible entries received. Void in Puerto Rico & where prohibited.


----------



## BCVOwner2002

http://www.tropicana.com/index.asp?id=188

You can enter one of two ways: 1) Starting January 1, 2005, you will be entered into the Sweepstakes when you complete an Official Entry Form available online at www.tropicana.com or www.quakeroats.com. Or 2) Mail an official entry form or a 3''x 5'' card with your name, address, phone number and age, along with two proofs of purchase of any Quaker and/or Tropicana Pure Premium products to: "Start your Day Right Sweepstakes, P.O. Box 801393, Houston, Texas, 77280-9940. Mailed entries must be postmarked by March 31, 2005 and received by midnight April 15, 2005. No photocopied or mechanically reproduced entries will be accepted. Limit one entry per postmarked envelope. Limit one entry per household regardless of method of entry.


----------



## buzz2400

Enter to win a family vacation to a theme park in Orlando, Florida.
www.shadybrookfarms.com


----------



## Maleficent2

http://advision.webevents.yahoo.com...s_reg=true&client_id=1173&event_id=15007&loc=

ends March 1



Good Luck

Mal


----------



## Maleficent2

win a new laptop

http://www.pepsiworld.com/bhm/?sssdmh=dm24.64101&or=pxtras.159&emailaddr=maleficent2@msn.com

ends March 4


Mal


----------



## dtuleya

http://www.verybestkids.com/Brands/NestleHotCocoa/disney_landing.aspx



NO PURCHASE NECESSARY. PURCHASE WILL NOT INCREASE YOUR CHANCES OF WINNING.
To enter: Look for specially marked packages of NESTLE® Hot Cocoa mix starting 08/1/04 through 07/31/05 or when all specially marked packages are exhausted, whichever occurs first. To obtain an official game piece without purchase, print your name, address and phone number on a 3x 5card, and mail it in an envelope to: Nestlé Hot Cocoa Passport to Memories Instant Win Game, P.O. Box 4671, Young America, MN 55558-4671. Limit one game piece request per postmarked envelope. Request must be postmarked by 07/31/05. Void in Puerto Rico and where prohibited or restricted. 

To play: Carefully open the specially-marked package. You are a Grand Prize winner, pending verification, if your package contains a Golden Passport To Memories game piece and indicates your prize. If message on inside of package says Sorry, then you are not a winner. 

To claim the instant win prize: Winner must mail the entire original winning game piece and specially marked package (keep a photo copy for your records) along with your name, address and phone number on a 3 x 5 card by certified or registered mail, return receipt requested to: Nestlé Hot Cocoa Passport to Memories Instant Win Game, P.O. Box 1396, Young America, MN 55594-1396. Prize claims must be received by 9/30/05. Game piece becomes property of Nestlé (Sponsor) and will not be returned. Sponsor is not responsible for late, lost, illegible, misdirected, postage due or mutilated mail. Prize claims are subject to verification by an independent judging organization whose decisions are final in all matters relating to this game. Any instant win game piece will be automatically void if it is determined to be mechanically reproduced, photocopied, forged, altered or tampered with in any way, or if it contains printing, mechanical or other typographical errors or if it is obtained outside authorized channels or if it does not contain Sponsors special security markings. Sponsors sole liability for defective or erroneous instant win game wrapper is limited to replacement with one game wrapper, while supplies last. If the number of winning claims received is greater than the number of listed prizes, the number of winners stated in the rules will be selected in a random drawing from all apparent winning game wrappers received. Winners will be notified by phone and mail within 14 days of receipt and verification of winning game piece. Nestlé reserves the right to terminate/cancel the game as a result of any printing errors. DO NOT SHOW OR GIVE ANY PRIZE WINNING OFFICIAL GAME CARDS TO ANY RETAIL PERSONNEL. RETAIL PERSONNEL ARE NOT AUTHORIZED TO VERIFY OR REDEEM CLAIMS FOR THESE PRIZES. Proof of mailing does not constitute proof of delivery. 

INSTANT WIN GRAND PRIZE: One (1) grand prize winner will receive a trip for eight (8) to Walt Disney World® Resort near Orlando, FL. Trip includes: round trip coach air travel for eight (8) between major airport closest to winners residence and the Orlando International Airport, eight (8) ground transfers to/from Orlando International Airport and the Walt Disney World® Resort, accommodations for 5 days/4 nights [two (2) standard rooms, quadruple occupancy] at a WALT DISNEY WORLD® Resort, Eight (8) five-day Park Hopper® passes valid for admission to the Magic Kingdom® Park, Epcot®, Disney-MGM Studios and Disneys Animal Kingdom® Theme Park, 1000 Disney Dollars, one Nestlé® Hot Cocoa Welcome Basket, one Walt Disney World® scrapbook set, transportation within the WALT DISNEY WORLD® Resort and choice by winner of one of three Grand Gathering experiences. Each Grand Gathering experience is for winner and 7 guests. Option 1: Participation in the Good Morning Gathering character breakfast experience at MAGIC KINGDOM® Park; Option 2: Participation in the Safari Celebration Dinner includes a guided adventure on the Kilimanjaro Safaris® attraction followed by a character dining experience at DISNEYS ANIMAL KINGDOM® Theme Park; OR Option 3: Participation in the International Storybook Dinner consisting of storytelling for children followed by reserved viewing for IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth , at Epcot® (ARV approximately $9450.00). Odds of winning: 1:10,000,000. Accommodations and airfare are SUBJECT TO AVAILABILITY. Travel must be completed by 7/31/06. Expenses not specifically stated are the sole responsibility of the winner. Winner and guests must travel together on the same itinerary. The trip may not be combined with any other offer and travel may not qualify for frequent flyer miles. Certain restrictions and blockout dates may apply. No cash redemptions. No substitutions of prize, except as provided herein. Sponsor reserves the right to substitute prize of equal or greater value for any reason. If winner is unable to complete the trip on the dates specified by Sponsor and agreed to, prize will be forfeited and prize will be awarded via a Second Chance drawing (see below). 

Winner will be sent a Winners Agreement and Release which must be signed and returned by date specified in notification letter or prize will be forfeited in its entirety and another winner may be selected. Guests of Grand Prize winner must sign /return a liability/publicity release prior to ticketing of prize. In the event of non-compliance, a winners prize will be automatically forfeited. By submitting an entry, a winner agrees to allow use of his or her name and/or photo for advertising this or similar promotions without compensation, unless prohibited. Federal, state and local taxes, if any, are the sole responsibility of winner. 

SECOND CHANCE DRAWING: Unclaimed instant win prize will be awarded in a random Second Chance Drawing to be held on or about 10/31/05. To enter Second Chance Drawing, print your name, address and daytime phone number on a 3 x 5 card and mail it to: Nestlé Hot Cocoa Passport to Memories Second Chance Drawing, P.O. Box 1397, Young America, MN 55594-1397. Each entry must be mailed separately and received no later than 10/14/05. Second Chance entries become the property of Sponsor and will not be returned. No mutilated, illegible or mechanically reproduced entries or facsimiles will be accepted. Drawing will be conducted by an independent judging firm whose decisions are final. Odds of winning the Second Chance Drawing depend on the number of unclaimed prizes and eligible entries received. Second Chance Drawing winner will be notified by phone and/or mail by 11/15/05. If winner is unreachable or does not make direct contact with Sponsor by date specified in notification letter, prize will be forfeited in its entirety and another winner may be chosen. No cash substitution, transfer or assignment of prizes permitted.

ELIGIBILITY: Game is open to legal residents of the 50 U.S. and D.C., 18 years and older, except employees and the families Nestlé USA, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts, participating retailers, each of their affiliates, subsidiaries, advertising and promotion agencies. Nestlé USA, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts, participating retailers and their affiliated companies, representatives, agents and employees are not responsible for, and shall be indemnified by the prize winner against, any claims, injuries, losses or damages of any kind resulting from acceptance, use, misuse, possession, or loss of the prize. Void where prohibited.

WINNERS LIST: For a list of grand prize winner, print your name and address on a 3x 5 card, mail it in an envelope to: Nestlé Hot Cocoa Passport to Memories Instant Win Game, Winners List, P.O. BOX 4671, Young America, MN 55558-4671. Requests must be received by 10/16/05. Sponsored by Nestlé USA, Glendale, CA.


----------



## Mom2Madi

ING - A New Spin on Saving Instant Win Game & Sweepstakes

I found this link today... 

https://spinonsaving.securepromotion.com/Main.asp

Grand Prize: A check for $25,000.
Instant 1st Prizes: (15) $1,000 cash.
Instant 2nd Prizes: (200) An ING DIRECT umbrella.
Instant 3rd Prizes: (250) An ING DIRECT beach towel.
Instant 4th Prizes: (250) An ING DIRECT soccer ball.
Instant 5th Prizes: (250) An ING DIRECT mug. 
Entry Limit: One per day per email address 
Eligibility: US (Void PR), 18+ 
Expiry Date: 14-Feb-2005 @ 11:59pm ET  

Good Luck!

They are also offering the $25 Bonus for opening an account.


----------



## DizMom11

Go to Mousesavers.com and click on Freebies. That will provide a link to several sweeps!  Good luck!


----------



## Pooh's Pal

Family Cruise Sweepstakes......Enter 
by February 28, 2005 and you could win one of:

 Three Grand Prizes: 7-night cruise vacation for 12 to your choice of the Caribbean, Alaska or Europe
 Three First Prizes: 7-night Caribbean cruise vacation for four


----------



## DizMom11

Candystand.com-  this is a web site related to lifesavers candy and such.  It runs several sweeps at a time!  Good luck!


----------



## Pooh's Pal

Just got an email from Alamo.com ....having a contest for a trip for 4 to WDW!

Alamo sweepstakes


----------



## ToriLammy

Pooh's Pal said:
			
		

> Just got an email from Alamo.com ....having a contest for a trip for 4 to WDW!
> 
> Alamo sweepstakes




I was just coming to post this - it's 300 (100 on 7 Mar, 100 on 7 Apr or 100 on 7 May) trips to either WDW or Disneyland.  You can enter once on line, get 4 entries for renting a car from Alamo or mail-in 4 entries in one envelope every day


----------



## lsayd

https://www.vacationclub.com/sweeps/ccc/default.asp?WT_Ref=MIh3

Grand Prize:

2,000,000 Marriott Rewards Points 
2,000,000 Frequent Flier Miles * 
$5,000 Hertz Certificate for Rental Car *

   * Prize miles are redeemed with American Airlines, Delta, Hawaiian Air, 
Northwest Airlines, US Airways or United's respective frequent
flyer programs, and with Hertz.

1. NO PURCHASE NECESSARY TO ENTER OR WIN. This promotion is sponsored by Marriott Vacation Club International. Sweepstakes begins at 12:01 AM Eastern Daylight Time (EDT) July 1, 2004 and ends at 11:59 PM EDT on December 31, 2005. Entries must be received at least three (3) days prior to drawing. Drawing will be held on or near January 21, 2006. 

2. WHO CAN ENTER: Sweepstakes is open to legal residents of the fifty United States and the District of Columbia and are 18 years of age or older. Employees of Marriott International, Inc., and their affiliates, subsidiaries, advertising or promotional agencies and the immediate families (meaning spouses, siblings and children) and persons living in the same household as any of the above employees are ineligible. Entrants need not be present to win. Void where prohibited by law. 

3. HOW TO ENTER: Participants may register for the sweepstakes at select Marriott hotels, at various retail outlets, at consumer trade shows, in select printed media and beginning on or about July 1, 2004 at www.4marriottmillions.com. Only one entry will be accepted per household. Incomplete entries are not eligible. In the event of a dispute regarding the identity of the individual submitting an entry, the entry will be deemed to be submitted by the individual in whose name and/or e-mail the account is registered. All entries become the property of the Sponsor and will not be acknowledged or returned.


----------



## atlnewf

Familyfun.com is holding a Clean Sweep sweeps to get a year's cleaning service.  Daily Entry.  Ends March 31st.

http://familyfun.go.com/utilities/global/feature/clean-sweeps-main/ 

Ashley


----------



## Mom2Madi

Win a Grand Prize of a 7-night Land & Sea Vacation (4 nights WDW - 3 night Disney Cruise) AND a 2-night Disneyland Vacation to participate in 50th Anniversary festivities on 7/17/05.

To Enter:

Handprint your name, address, and daytime phone number on a 3x5 card and mail inside a #10 business size envelope to:

Happiest Celebration Sweepstakes
P.O. Box 1754
Sandusky, OH  44871-1754

One entry per person/household/family.  Open to residents of 50 states, DC and Canada (except Quebec).  Entries must be postmarked by 5/2/05 and received by 5/9/05.  Full rules in the March 2005 issue of Disney Magazine.

Good Luck Everyone!

Melissa
(Mom2Madi)


----------



## Mom2Madi

Zap2It's Ultimate Pacifier Giveaway

Grand Prize: A 3 day/2 night trip for four to the Disneyland Resort in 
California, and $300 spending money.
Entry Limit: One per household/computer/email address
Eligibility: US, 18+
Expiry Date: 14-Mar-2005
http://www.zap2it.com/index/games/1,1146,00-24660,FF.html

Good Luck!

Melissa
Mom2Madi


----------



## Mom2Madi

National Amusements 2005 Academy Awards Contest: 
NY and MI residents only!  Hurry - Ends Friday - February 25!
Grand Prize: A 4 day/3 night trip for four to the Universal Orlando Resort 
in Orlando, Florida.
First Prizes: (5) 8 National Amusements movie passes and a Universal Orlando 
t-shirt.
Entry Limit: Unspecified
Eligibility: NY, MI, 21+
Expiry Date: 25-Feb-2005


Good Luck!
Melissa
(Mom2Madi)


----------



## lsayd

http://www.hersheys.com/reeses/promotions/limited-edition/sweepstakes.asp


After you vote for your favorite Limited Edition REESE'S flavor - chocolate or peanut butter - enter the sweepstakes for a chance to win the ultimate grand prize trip to the SWEETEST PLACE ON EARTH - Hershey, Pennsylvania! 

GRAND PRIZE
Trip for winner and three (3) guests to Hershey, Pennsylvania for 3 days, 2 nights. 
Experience the many flavors of Hershey, from a world-class theme park, to deluxe accommodations. Hershey really is THE SWEETEST PLACE ON EARTH.

- Round trip coach airfare
- Transportation 
- Accommodations at The HERSHEY LODGE
- Dinner for four (4) at The HERSHEY LODGE
- $100 per person-per day
- HERSHEY'S gift basket
- Admission to HERSHEYPARK Attraction 
- Tour of HERSHEY'S CHOCOLATE WORLD Attraction

Runs from 2/1/05 until 9/30/05


----------



## lsayd

http://www.bringustoyourtable.com/sweepform.htm

Complete the entry form for a chance to win one $5,000 Cash Prize or one of five $1,000 cash prizes. You may enter the sweepstakes once per day. Entries can be made from 12:01 AM Eastern Time (ET) February 20, 2005 to 11:59 PM (ET) on April 29, 2005.


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www1.imagine-msn.com/addcontact/Default.aspx?

Just add 5 people to your messenger list by March 25

must be 18 and US only

RULES 



Mal


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.filippoberio.com/Sweepstakes/Form.asp


Filippo Berio is giving away $5,000 to outfit your kitchen with the latest and greatest kitchen appliances, electronic gadgets and accessories! Fill out the form below and enter for your chance to win! 


ends 7-15-05

one entry per person/household/email address for the duration of the promotion period.

good luck

Mal


----------



## lsayd

For those Hilary Duff fans!

http://www.hersheys.com/icebreakers/sweepstakes.asp

Grand Prize (1): You'll get a 4 day/3 night trip for winner and three (3) guests to Los Angeles, CA and the chance to meet Haylie and Hilary Duff. Approximate Retail Value ("ARV") of Grand Prize is $9,000. 

First Prizes (25): A chance to win a one year membership in the official Hilary Duff Fan Club complete with an official membership welcome kit. Fan club membership includes exclusive access to the fan club section at HilaryDuff.com, a "members only" on-line store, a quarterly electronic newsletter and additional promotional opportunities for signed memorabilia and concert tickets. Winner also will receive the official membership welcome kit, complete with exclusive "members only" Hilary Duff watch, dog tag, mouse pad, magnet photo frame, identification card and custom pocket folder. ARV of each First Prize is $35. 

Sweepstakes (Sweepstakes) begins 12:00:00 PM Eastern time on February 17, 2005 and ends at 11:59:59 PM Eastern time on October 1, 2005 (Entry Period).


----------



## Maleficent2

Win a trip for four to Walt Disney World Resort or Disneyland Resort from Alamo!

The Happiest Celebration On Earth will be the biggest bash in Disney history - and Alamo wants to give you and your family a chance to be there.

Imagine if you could take a trip to one of the world's most exciting family destinations with your major travel expenses covered. Well, thanks to Alamo, you might win one of 300 dream vacation packages for four (4) to either Walt Disney World® Resort or
Disneyland® Resort - your choice! 







Dream packages include:

Round trip air transportation 
5 days/4 nights hotel accommodations at a Walt Disney World or Disneyland Resort hotel 
Alamo rental car 
Disney Theme Park passes 
Enter now to receive one (1) entry into the Alamo.com Family Vacation Sweepstakes.

For additional entries:

Reserve at Alamo.com and rent your car at any U.S. city between February 7  April 30, 2005 
Earn four (4) additional entries with each qualified rental 
The more you rent the better your chances of winning!
open only to legal residents of the United States who are at least 21 years old at the time of entry.
ends at 11:59:59 p.m. ET, April 30, 2005  To enter for free, You must clearly hand print your name, address, day and evening phone numbers, e-mail address (if any), and age on a 3" x 5" piece of paper. Send it (via US Mail only) in a hand-addressed envelope (no post cards will be accepted) to Alamo.com Family Vacation Sweepstakes, P.O. Box 3011, Rogers, MN 55374-3011. Mail-in entries must be postmarked on or before April 30, 2005, and received by Alamo on or before May 4, 2005. Each mail-in entry must be on a separate 3 x 5 card. LIMIT: One (1) mail-in envelope per day per person with a maximum of Four (4) entries per outer envelope. All entries become the exclusive property of Alamo, and none will be acknowledged or returned. Your use of any automated sweepstakes or contest entry system, or a professional sweepstakes or contest entry agent, to submit entries in the Sweepstakes is prohibited and will result in disqualification.


Good Luck 

Mal


----------



## Pooh's Pal

*WIN a trip for four to Disney World, including passes to The Magic Kingdom, Disney MGM Studios, EPCOT, and Animal Kingdom.
OR
WIN a trip for two to Sweden, including Stockholm, the Kronberk Castle Ruins, and a guided tour through the Kingdom of Crystal.*

Beginning 9:00am Eastern Time on February 28, 2005 through 9:00am Eastern Time on March 31, 2005
Compliments of iVillage and Volvo Cars 

See offical Rules for eligibility requirements and prize details!   ​


----------



## jetsetter90

$21,000 HP shopping spree and more.

Giveaway begins Tuesday, March 1, 2005, at 12:01am CST and ends Saturday, March 12, 2005, at 11:59 pm CST. No purchase necessary

http://www.compusa.com/specials/promos/21/sweepstakes.asp


----------



## maryssasmom

*Win from Hampton Inn!!!* *Make My Day Instant Win Game*

http://clients-03.eprize.net/hampto...e=intro&noflash=0&session_id=l1p4t9v40b6pmvd1


Win a Dream Job Holiday, a $2000 shopping spree and a leather bag, a new Dell Desktop computer with scanner, $500 shopping spree from Office Max and an ergonimoc chair, XM Satellite radio, a Tivo, a leather laptop bag, or a Herman Miller Ergonomic Chair and lots of other prizes.

Good luck!!


----------



## atlnewf

Great Garage Giveaway 

Win $50,000 to build a new garage and a GMC Sierra 1500 Crew Cab


----------



## missmulan

"On May 4, 2005, you could be one of the lucky 2500 Annual Passholders chosen to attend our 50th Anniversary Premiere Event in Disneyland Park!  To be entered in the drawing, just go to disneyland.com/ap and register by April 9, 2005.  Each winner will be allowed to bring one guest to this invitation only special event.


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.mysoup.com/default.aspx


Only open to ages 5-15. Instantly win water toys. Daily entry. Only one prize per person. Runs from 1/16/05 to 5/14/05

 To play the instant win game, locate the code number on your can and enter it into the code field. Free codes are available on the SouperStar website.

Limit one instant win game play per user name per day. Limit one user name per person. Each time you play the instant win game, but do not win, you will automatically be entered into the Grand Prize/Second Chance Drawing. 

) Grand Prize: A 7 day/6 night trip for 6 (winner, 3 friends & 2 adults) to an island off the coast of Nicaragua. Trip includes round trip business class air transportation from the closest major airport to the winner's home to Nicaragua, transportation to and from the island, a house staff including a butler, chef, caretaker and maid, and all meals prepared at the island. Approximate Retail Value "ARV": $43,200. ARV may vary depending on the city of departure, and date selected. Trip must be taken July 25 - July 31, 2005. Trip must be taken on dates selected by Sponsor. Additional travel dates may be required. Odds of winning a Grand Prize depend upon the number of eligible entries received. Instant Win Prizes: (100) First Prizes: A custom skim board. ARV: $69.99/each. Odds of winning: 1:12,000. (250) Second Prizes: A custom raft. ARV: $59.95/each. Odds of winning: 1:4,800. (5,000) Third Prizes: An underwater camera. ARV: $19.99/each. Odds of winning: 1:240. (700) Fourth Prizes: A snorkel set. ARV: $19.95/each. Odds of winning: 1:1,714. (1,000) Fifth Prizes: A custom inner tube. ARV: $14.95/each. Odds of winning: 1:1,200. (30,000) Sixth Prizes: A paddle set. ARV: $6.99/each. Odds of winning: 1:40. 


Good Luck

Mal


----------



## lsayd

http://disney.go.com/sponsors/sunsignals/index.html

GRAND PRIZE: A five (5) day, four (4) night trip for four (4) to New York City, NY (City) to see the smash hit Broadway musical Disneys Beauty and the Beast (Trip) at the Lunt-Fontanne Theatre (Show), consisting of the following elements:
[1] hotel accommodations in the City for four (4) persons (one standard room, quad occupancy) for four (4) nights;
[2] one (1) set of four (4) premium orchestra tickets to the Show;
[3] one (1) dinner voucher for up to $40 0 at ESPN Zone in the City;
[4] exclusive backstage meet and greet and photo opportunity with Sponsor-selected cast members of the Show (subject to availability);
[5] Five Hundred Dollars ($500) shopping spree at the World of Disney;
[6] if winner resides more than two hundred fifty (250) miles from the City, round-trip coach air transportation for four (4) between the major metropolitan airport nearest winners residence and a major airport near the City;
[7] airport/hotel transfers and
[8] if winner resides within two hundred fifty (250) miles from the City, ground transportation for four (4) from winners residence to the hotel in the City

Sweepstakes begins at 12:01 A.M. , March 7, and ends at 11:59:59 P.M. , July 25, 2005.  One entry per person/family/household/Address per day.


----------



## Maleficent2

1.Which Disney character's hat cost 10 shillings sixpence?the MAd Hatter


2.Where in Walt Disney World can you find the Neverland Club for kids?the Poly

3.How many different theaters are there in Walt Disney World's Carousel of Progress? 6

4.What did Walt Disney win his first Academy Award for? Flowers and trees 1932

5.The line, "Chris, can you grab my black Les Paul?", can be heard where at Walt Disney World. ROCKNROLLER COASTERthanksBuzz2400

6.What show is housed inside the Tree of Life at Disney's Animal Kingdom at the Walt Disney World Resort?It's tough to be a bugthanks Pooh's Pal

7.At the Walt Disney World Resort, what is the name of the legendary town at Big Thunder Mountain? 
TUMBLEWEEDthats jetsetter

8.At the Disney theme park attraction Pirates of the Caribbean, who holds the keys to the burning jail?the GUARD DOGthanks Pooh"s pal

9.Which Walt Disney World® Resort Hotel offers Savannah Views to see real animals? Animial Kingdom Lodge

10.Where at the Walt Disney World® Resort can you find the Pepper Market?Coronado Springs Resort thanks Pooh's Pal


Just for the record.


----------



## BCVOwner2002

Instant Win and enter daily until June 30, 2005:  http://www.winadventure.com/win.cfm?page=

Grand prize is a family adventure for 4 to your choice of SeaWorld, Busch Gardens or Sesame Street Place Park.


----------



## BCVOwner2002

Enter or a chance to win a new front load washer and dryer in the Frigidaire® "Load Your Laundry Room" sweepstakes:  http://www.spinandtumble.com/register.html

Limit 1 entry per day per person/email address. Expires May 15, 2005


----------



## BCVOwner2002

Grand Prize:  5 day/4 night trip for 4 to Walt Disney World® Resort in Orlando, Florida 

http://www.familycircle.com/marketing/05_disney/enter.html

One entry per person per day.  Expires May 25, 2005


----------



## atlnewf

Mother's Best Advice Sweepstakes 

In honor of Mothers Day and Good Housekeepings 120th Anniversary, 1-800-FLOWERS.COM® is giving fantastic moms a chance to win 1 of 120 exciting prizes. Order online, drop off an entry ballot at our participating retail stores or complete an online survey before May 8th, 2005 for automatic entry. 

1-800-FLOWERS.COM® Mothers Best Advice Sweepstakes offers you a chance to win incredible prizes, including a Jane Carroll tulip bouquet; Crabtree & Evelyn® Fragrance Hatbox ; A Year Full of Flowers by Floral Artist Julie McCann Mulligan; an electronic savings pass for your next 1-800-FLOWERS.COM® purchase; and a one-year gift subscription to Good Housekeeping magazine. 

The grand prize winner will receive a fabulous Room Makeover by Floral Artist Julie McCann Mulligan. Just imagine you and mom sipping tea in her brand new rustic French Country kitchen or Mediterranean-style living room as she advises you on life and love. 

Heres your chance to say thanks for all the wisdom shes shared-today! 

Ashley


----------



## atlnewf

Win a weekend at Wild Dunes in Charleston, SC

http://www.wilddunesresort.com/


----------



## atlnewf

Win a sony dream system.

http://www.sonymusic.com/contests/familycircle/ 

Enter To Win A Sony Dream System and incredible new music from Buddy Jewell, Miranda Lambert, Shelly Fairchild and incredible duo, Van Zant! 

Brought to you by Family Circle Magazine & Sony Music Nashville


----------



## atlnewf

Passion for Beef Sweepstakes

http://www.familycircle.com/marketing/FC184_Beef/ 

Family Circle and Americas Beef Producers invite you to describe why your family is passionate about beef! One grand-prize winner will receive an all expense paid trip to the Family Circle Cup, which includes round-trip airfare for two, a three night/four day stay at a deluxe Charleston hotel, one dinner for two at a renowned Charleston restaurant, a carriage tour through the historic downtown of Charleston and tickets to Family Circle Cup tennis matches.


----------



## atlnewf

Libman Clean Sweeps

http://www.familycircle.com/marketing/FC182_Libman/ 

Win a day at a local spa, or a year's supply of cleaning products.
Ashley


----------



## atlnewf

For love of laundry sweeps

http://www.familycircle.com/marketing/04_loveoflaundry/ 

Win an american express gift check for $150 or a supply of Arm & Hammer cleaners.

Ashley


----------



## atlnewf

Enter for a chance to win some fantastic prizes: 
A complete set of all 16 M&M'S® Brand M-Pire collectibles from HASBRO® 
Two 12-inch Plush M&M'S® Brand M-Pire character collectibles 
Plus, you can sign up to hear about new products and promotions (like M-Pire!) from M&M'S® Brand 

M&Ms Mpire 

Ashley


----------



## starwood

Kingdom Magic contest #5

Aren't there 6 seats in a test track vehicle?  3 in front and 3 in the back.


----------



## atlnewf

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory Family BookBreak Sweeps
http://www.sweepstakes.countryinns.com/sweepstakes.cfm 

Trip for winner and three (3) family members to the Country Inn & Suites By Carlson London-Kensington consists of round-trip coach air transportation from major commercial airport nearest winner's residence in the continental U.S., Hawaii, Alaska and Canada to London, England; 7 days/6 nights hotel accommodations (connecting rooms, double occupancy per room ) a rail pass and tickets to the Roald Dahl Children's Gallery. ARV: $ 5,615 (U.S.). 

Starting at 12:01 AM Central Time, May 1, 2005 and continuing through 11:59 PM Central Time, September 30, 2005 

Ashley


----------



## Maleficent2

http://tvplex.go.com/buenavista/regisandkelly/contests/cruisinreunion/index.html



anyone know the clues please post.

I beleive clue #3 = Relly


----------



## Pooh's Pal

Maleficent2 said:
			
		

> http://tvplex.go.com/buenavista/regisandkelly/contests/cruisinreunion/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know the clues please post.
> 
> I beleive clue #3 = Relly



I've got these:
Monday: Horn 

Tuesday: Button 

Wednesday: Relly 

Thursday: Sing

Anyone got Friday's clue??? PM me!!


----------



## Maleficent2

#1 Horn


#2 Button

#3 Relly

#4 SING

#5 Surprize


enter at:

http://tvplex.go.com/buenavista/regisandkelly/contests/cruisinreunion/index.html

Each contestant can enter as many times as they wish, but each postcard must be mailed separately and only one entry per day is permitted on the website. To be eligible, all postcards and online entries must be received be 12:00 p.m. ET on June 1, 2005. 

On most weekdays, beginning Monday, May 16, 2005 running through Friday, June 10, 2005, we'll randomly select a contestant to answer a question about a previous "LIVE" show. If the contestant correctly answers the question, he or she wins the prize package (subject to verification) valued up to $20,460! LIVE's Pride of America Cruisin' Reunion Sweepstakes is open to eligible legal residents of the U.S. and Canada (excluding Quebec) who are 18 years or older. 

No purchase necessary. Void where prohibited. Subject to eligibility requirements. 

Employees of Buena Vista Television, WABC-TV, ABC Inc., Norwegian Cruise Line, Inc, NCL America, Sullivan Compliance Company, prize suppliers, parent companies, affiliates or subsidiaries, and their immediate families, and members of their households are ineligible to enter. To receive a copy of the Official Rules or a copy of the Winners List, send a self addressed stamped envelope to: LIVE's Pride of America Cruisin' Reunion, "Rules" or "Winners" (specify which), P.O. Box 6375, Burbank, CA 91510. Winners list available after June 10, 2005. All requests must be received by August 10, 2005. 



PRIZES:


One (1) Trip Prize for each Question Date (as described by these Official Rules) consisting of one (1) trip for up to twenty (20) people (winner and nineteen (19) guests). The trip awarded will consist of one (1) Inaugural Media NCL America Cruise for winner and up to nineteen (19) guests. Trip prize will consist of two (2) one-way coach class airline tickets (originating in the U.S. or Canada (excluding Quebec)) for each winner and their guests from nearest major airport near winner and guest's residences to New York, NY and return flight from Miami, FL, one (1) seven (7) day/six (6) night U.S. cruise departing from New York, NY to Miami, FL including standard double occupancy cabins to accommodate each winner and their respective guests (up to nineteen (19)). Travel logistics may require accommodations be provided for each winner and up to nineteen (19) guests the day prior to the embarkation of the cruise (to be determined by Sponsors in their sole discretion). The winner must designate all travel guests in writing three (3) days from the actual date of their in-program call (whether that program airs live or is taped for later airing) on a form supplied by Sponsors, and such designees must agree in writing within five (5) days (unless travel dates require a response sooner), among other things, to accept the prize and agree to pay any and all taxes in connection therewith including, without limitation, all income taxes before the winner's designation is effective or binding. If such designees fail to return their signed materials within the required time they will be deemed to have forfeited their right to a trip and, at Sponsor's discretion, such trip may be awarded to an alternate winner or designee. The Approximate Retail Value ("ARV") of each Trip Prize is up to $20,460 U.S. each. The ARV of each individual trip (per person) is up to $1,023 U.S. 


Good Luck!

Mal


----------



## BCVOwner2002

Is it "SURPRIZE" or "SURPRISE"?  I missed this one because we were on our way to Philly to pick up DS.  Annmarie


----------



## Pooh's Pal

*Didn't know if this contest was mentioned before or not, so here goes:
Family Fun is having a GREAT Happiest Celebration on Earth sweepstakes! * 



_The Happiest Celebration on Earth is a yearlong global blowout commemorating the 50th anniversary of Disneyland Park, which opened its gates on July 17, 1955. FamilyFun invites you and your family to be a part of the celebration (see link below for more information) by entering our online sweepstakes for a chance to win the grandest of grand prizes: vacations to the Disneyland Resort and the Walt Disney World Resort, plus a cruise aboard the Disney Wonder! 

The winner's first stop: the place it all started, Disneyland Park in California, for 4 days and 3 nights during the July 17, 2005, anniversary bash. 

Next, it's 5 days and 4 nights at the Walt Disney World Resort in Florida, which is featuring the best attractions and shows from other Disney theme parks around the globe. 

And from there, you'll set sail on the Disney Wonder for 3 days and 3 nights, with stops at Nassau and Castaway Cay, Disney's private island (the Disney World trip and the Disney Wonder cruise must be taken together as a Land & Sea Vacation before September 30, 2006). (See rules for complete details). 

All you need to do is submit an entry by signing in (you must be a registered visitor). You can enter the sweepstakes every day (thereby improving your chances of winning) until 11:59 P.M., May 31, 2005, when the sweepstakes ends. 

Come back often, and good luck! You must be at least 18 years of age and be a legal resident of, and physically located within, the 50 states, D.C., or Canada (excluding Quebec). The winner will be announced on the site in early June.

The sweepstakes ends on May 31st, and we'll be posting the winner on the site in early June. But remember: You can enter the sweepstakes every day until the sweepstakes ends. So come back often to enter, and good luck!_

*Best of Luck Everyone!*


----------



## MommyBoo!

Win a family vacation:

Family Table Sweepstakes 

TV Land and Nick at Nite's Family Table promotes the benefits of loved ones dining together regularly. Sit, talk, listen. Share more than meals at the Family Table.

Enter TV Land and Nick at Nite's Family Table Sweepstakes between May 2 and June 5, 2005 and four families will receive a family vacation to sunny Orlando, Florida and stay in the first-ever Nickelodeon Hotel courtesy of Wendy's!

Four Grand Prize winners will receive a chance to create new memories to share at their family table while in Orlando, Florida.

Grand Prize includes:


Round trip coach airfare for four to Orlando, FL; 
Four night accommodations at the new "Nickelodeon Family Suites by Holiday Inn" in Orlando, FL; 
General Admission for four to a Major Orlando Theme Park; and 
$3,000 spending money 
100 First prize winners will receive a Nick at Nite, Nickelodeon and Wendy's gift pack.


----------



## georgina

Life magazine sponsoring a trip to both WDW  and disneyland.

https://subs.timeinc.net/LI/li_disa.jhtml

One online entry per person/per day until June 6


----------



## Mish19

For being one of the first 50,000 players in the Magic by the Million Instant Win Game, you have just won a magical contraption created by one of the most industrious Keebler Elves. 
It's the spring-loaded, Elf-sealing Magnetic Cookie
Clip  the perfect tool for keeping packages of Keebler® cookies fresher, tastier, longer! 
There's a Keebler Elf ready to put your clip in the mail  you should receive it in 6-8 weeks. 

USE CODE: 30100-18396

http://www.keebler.com/promotions/m...on/sweeps.shtml
MAGICAL SURPRISE: The first 50,000 participants to register and enter will receive a Keebler cookie clip (ARV $.50 ea.). If you are one of the first 50,000 members to register, you will receive an email notifying you that you will receive a Keebler cookie clip. Limit one premium per person/email address.

I also won a free cookie coupon! (value $3.50)


----------



## Pooh's Pal

I know this isn't a "Disney" trip, but a trip to Las Vegas....ain't too shabby!


SouthWest Airline Vacations is giving away a trip to Vegas for two!

Roundtrip air for two via Southwest Airlines to Las Vegas, NV 
Three-night hotel accommodations at Wynn Las Vegas 
Two tickets to La Reve, the new show by Franco Dragone 
Dinner for two at the Country Club Grill at Wynn Las Vegas 
Admission for two to the Spa at Wynn Las Vegas 
$2,000 gift card to Macy's 
Roundtrip limo transfers from the airport to the hotel 
24-hour traveler assistance 

ENTER TO WYNN BY JUNE 30, 2005! 
Winner must be 21, official rules on the website above.
good luck!


----------



## dtuleya

Mish19 said:
			
		

> For being one of the first 50,000 players in the Magic by the Million Instant Win Game, you have just won a magical contraption created by one of the most industrious Keebler Elves.
> It's the spring-loaded, Elf-sealing Magnetic Cookie
> Clip  the perfect tool for keeping packages of Keebler® cookies fresher, tastier, longer!
> There's a Keebler Elf ready to put your clip in the mail  you should receive it in 6-8 weeks.
> 
> USE CODE: 30100-18396
> 
> http://www.keebler.com/promotions/m...on/sweeps.shtml
> MAGICAL SURPRISE: The first 50,000 participants to register and enter will receive a Keebler cookie clip (ARV $.50 ea.). If you are one of the first 50,000 members to register, you will receive an email notifying you that you will receive a Keebler cookie clip. Limit one premium per person/email address.
> 
> I also won a free cookie coupon! (value $3.50)




Link didn't work for me.


----------



## buzz2400

win a trip to disney, one entry per family and email address.

https://www.timeinc.net/golfonline/secure/sweeps/buick/2005/index.html


----------



## Pooh's Pal

dtuleya said:
			
		

> Link didn't work for me.



try this one: http://www.keebler.com/promotions/magicbythemillion/


----------



## BCVOwner2002

I won the 60 qt cooler.  Good luck all.  Annmarie

ALBERTSONS/GATORADE - Call 1-866-760-8352 to instantly win a 60 Qt cooler. Only open to AZ, AR, CA, CO, CT, DE, FL, ID, IL, IN, IA, KS, LA, MN, MD, MA, MI, MN, MO, MT, ME, NE, NV, NH, NJ, NM, ND, OK, OR, PA, RI, SD, TX, UT, VT, WA, WI, WY. Daily entry. One win per person. Runs form 5/23/05 to 9/15/05.


----------



## Maleficent2

1.What is the name of the network of underground tunnels beneath the Magic Kingdom at Walt Disney World?  Utilidors

2.What Disney theme park attraction features a pilot named Rex?STAR TOURS thanks Buzz2400

3.When Walt Disney World opened in October of 1971, who gave the opening day speech?ROY

Roy Disney stood facing the microphone before a crowd of guests ready to deliver the dedication speech at the opening ceremony. He suddenly turned and looked around, and I heard him say quietly, Somebody go find Mickey for me. We don't have Walt any more, and Mickey is the nearest thing to Walt that we have left. Mickey appeared and Roy promptly began his speech, with Mickey standing proudly at his side.

4.Disneys Yacht Club Resort, Beach Club Resort and BoardWalk Resort at Walt Disney World all sit along what body of water? Crescent Lake

5.How many seats are in a Test Track ride vehicle? TWO or six
Starwood and Buzz2400 think that the correct answer is 6 3 each row I was looking at it as they meant how many rows which is 2 pick the correct answer from those provided when the Q&A are up.

6.What Walt Disney World attraction features the voices of Cheech Marin and Jason Alexander? It's tough to be a Bug Tree of Life AK

7.What bear swings down from the ceiling in the Country Bear Jamboree? 
Teddi Barathanks Buzz2400

8.According to the pre show video of Disney's Tower of Terror, how 
many people were in the elevator when it got struck by lightning?FIVEthanks Buzz


9.Aboard what type of vehicle do you fly in Peter Pans Flight? Pirate Shipthanks Buzz

10.What is the name of the record company at Disney-MGM Studios Rock -N- Roller Coaster attraction?G FORCE RECORDS


----------



## J&D

Win a set of Disney appliances.
http://www.child.com/sweepstakes/july/backtobasics/index.jsp
Limit one entry/e-mail address/day. Ends July 31, 2005.

Win a Disney trivia book.
http://www.mickeynews.com/Contest/
Limit one entry/person.  Ends July 31, 2005.

Win a trip to Orlando.
http://www.wfkids.com/sweeps-familyfun.htm
Limit one entry/household. Ends December 31, 2005.

Win a Disney cruise.
http://comcast.p.delivery.net/m/p/com/dis/sweeps.asp
Limit one entry/household/day. Ends August 6, 2005.

Win a trip to Universal.
http://www.nabiscoworld.com/promotions/universal/
Limit one entry/person/day. Ends October 1, 2005.

Win a Disney cruise.
http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/d...ding?name=ScavengerHunt2005LandingPage&bhcp=1
Limit one entry/person. Ends August 31, 2005.


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Disneyland.
https://disney.go.com/inside/magicalmemories/index.html
Limit one entry/person/day. Ends September 25, 2005.

Win a trip to Disney World.
http://www.giftfruit.com/maygroves/contest.html
Limit one entry/week. Ends December 1, 2005.


----------



## Maleficent2

Wow Jenifer you have been busy!

thanks for all the new contests.....


----------



## J&D

> Wow Jenifer you have been busy!


 Yes- trying to win a trip to Disney so I can take my little princess to see Mickey! 

Here is another good one:
Win a trip to Animal Kingdom
http://lorealkids.com/jungle/index.asp
Limit one entry/person. Ends August 31,2005.


----------



## Maleficent2

we took our DS just turned 8 this month when he was 10 months old forthe first time and he LOVED it hope you get your little princess there soon!


Good Luck with the Contests

Mal


----------



## atlnewf

Enter Contest 

Grand Prize - 7day Disney Cruise for 4 in the Carribean
1st Prize - 25 winners receive a Baby Einstein video pack

Trip must be completed by August, 2006.

Ashley


----------



## indylaw99

I run a contest site and came across this that I thought I would pass along!

Win a 7 day/6 night trip for four to the Walt Disney World Resort in Orlando, Florida, including accommodations, park tickets, and $400 in Disney Dollars. (contest ends August 8, 2005)   

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/special/cvsweeps2005/index


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Epcot.

http://www.rd.com/sweeps/1000thIssu...&wtGroup=RDCONNECTION&wtID=RDCONN_1000_ISSUES

Limit one entry/person. Ends Sept. 15, 2005.


----------



## indylaw99

Forgive me if this one has already been posted. I haven't see it!

LOreal Kids Vacation Adventure Sweepstakes 

Grand Prize is a vacation adventure for four to Disney's Animal Kingdom, ARV $5,300. (contest ends August 31, 2005) 

http://www.lorealkids.com/jungle/index.asp?directlink=sweepstakes


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to WDW.
http://abc.go.com/daytime/supersoap/wdw/sweepstakes.html
Limit one entry/person. Ends 8/21/05.


----------



## indylaw99

Wow! That is another really cool one! I am seeing a lot more Disney trip contests in my research now than usual. I love it!!

Tricia


----------



## atlnewf

Enter Sweeps 

Enter today for your chance to win one of the following prizes:
The "Everybody Loves Raymond" Trip: A four-day, three-night trip for four to a theme park in Orlando, Florida.
The "Friends" Trip: A three-day, two-night shopping trip to New York City.
The "Seinfeld" Trip: A four-day, three-night trip for two to the Comedy Festival in Las Vegas, Nevada.
Ice Cream for a Year*: One lucky winner will receive free ice cream for a year from Baskin-Robbins®! 

every 24-hours per person/email/household


----------



## atlnewf

5-day/4-night trip for four (2 adults and 2 children) to Walt Disney World Resort in Orlando, Florida, together with a 3-day/2-night trip to the Disneyland Resort in Anaheim, California, 5-day/4-night trip to the Tokyo Disney Resort in Tokyo, Japan, together with 4-day/3-night trip to the Hong Kong Disneyland Resort in Hong Kong, China, and 5-day/4-night trip to Disneyland Paris Resort in Paris, France (ARV $40,000).

Must listen to hear code word - required for entry.
Enter Sweeps


----------



## atlnewf

Grand Prizes (12 - 3 per week): Four prize packs (1 for winner, 3 for friends), each consisting of a 2Cool DVD, Bead-iful Set, Mermaid Stars Playset, Quik Click Boutique, pair of pajamas, Polly Pocket 35MM camera 4-piece kit, pair of Polly Pocket Chat With Me Walkie Talkies with Secret Code Transmitter, and sleeping bag (ARV $519.68).
First Prizes (20 - 5 per week): 2Cool DVD, Bead-iful Set, Quik Click Boutique, and Quik Click Assortment (ARV $54.96).
Second Prizes (40 - 10 per week): 2Cool DVD (ARV $9.99).

Not to Disney, but it is from Disney.

Enter Sweeps


----------



## indylaw99

50 Grand Prize Vacations will be given away!!

A five-day/four-night vacation for four to the Walt Disney World® Resort near Orlando, Florida. Trip includes round-trip, coach air transportation for winner and three (3) guests from a major commercial airport near winner's home to the Orlando International Airport; four (4) nights' lodging (standard accommodations, quadruple occupancy); four (4) four-day MAGIC YOUR WAY base tickets; use of transportation within the Walt Disney World® Resort; and round-trip transportation between the Orlando International Airport and the hotel. Approximate Retail Value (ARV): $4,210.

http://h30283.www3.hp.com/


----------



## icebaby

hope someone (a DISer) wins!


----------



## dtuleya

Don't forget to sign up for this month's contests at www.womansday.com/giveaways .


----------



## alabamagirl

This is not Disney but.......

http://beaches.sesamestreetlive.com/signup/

It is a Sandals/Beaches vacation giveaway to Jamaica or Turks and Caicos.


----------



## atlnewf

Enter Sweeps 

Grand Prizes (10): 5-day/4-night trip for four to Walt Disney World Resort near Orlando, FL; includes 5-day Magic Your Way Premium Theme Park tickets to Walt Disney World Theme Parks, meet and greet, dining experience and photo with a Disney Princess and $250 Disney Dollars (ARV $4,914).
First Prizes (5): Princess bedding, panel bed, dresser and heart mirror (ARV $1,700).
Second Prizes (10): Cinderella 13" television (ARV $109.99).
Third Prizes (25): Game Boy Advance SP video game system and Cinderella: Magical Dreams video game (ARV $108).
Fourth Prizes (125): Cinderella's Dollhouse Dreams PC game (ARV $19.99).
Fifth Prizes (5): Cinderella Magical Talking Vanity (ARV $69).
Sixth Prizes (10): Cinderella bike (ARV $59).
Seventh Prizes (10): Cinderella scooter (ARV $24).
Eighth Prizes (10): Cinderella Twinkle Lights doll (ARV $19.99).
Ninth Prizes (20): Set of five Disney books (ARV $79.95).
Tenth Prizes (100): Cinderella read-aloud storybook (ARV $8.99).
Eleventh Prizes (50): Cinderella soundtrack (ARV $18.98).
Twelfth Prizes (20): Cinderella jewelry box CD player (ARV $39.99).


----------



## lucas

Thanks for posting this great sweep!


----------



## indylaw99

This one isn't as good as the others because it is snail mail, but I thought that the Lilo and Stitch part made it applicable.   

DOLE/Lilo & Stitch 2 Hawaiian Sweepstakes

Grand Prize, Three (3): A family vacation to Oahu, Hawaii for four (4) persons. Trip includes round-trip coach air transportation for four (4) persons from major commercial airport nearest winners residence to the Honolulu International Airport; hotel accommodations for four (4) persons (one standard room, quadruple occupancy) for four (4) nights at the Hilton Hawaiian Village Beach Resort and Spa. ARV: $5,400.00 each.

*First Prize, One Hundred (100): A Lilo & Stitch 2 DVD. ARV: $29.99 each. Second Prize, Two Hundred (200): A Lilo & Stitch Island Favorites CD. ARV: $12.98 each.*

To enter, complete an official entry form found in specially marked DOLE® Fruit Bowls®, or handprint on a 3x5" card/paper, by submitting the following information: your full first and last name, complete address, ZIP code, date of birth and day and evening phone number(s) including area code. Mail in a stamped, business size #10 envelope to: DOLE/Lilo & Stitch 2 Hawaiian Sweepstakes, P.O. Box 72526, Rockford, MN 55572. Incomplete entries will be void. Limit one entry per outer mailing envelope. Each entry must be postmarked by December 31, 2005 and received by January 9, 2006.

http://www.dole.com/Promotions/LiloStitch/Lilo_Grand.jsp


----------



## indylaw99

This doesn't specifically say Disney, but it seems weird that ESPN would give away a trip to a different Orlando amusement park!


One Grand Prize consisting of a three day/two night vacation for four to an Orlando, FL area theme park.  Grand Prize includes one baseball clinic with an ESPN baseball personality for four and one spa treatment for one person. (contest ends September 4, 2005)

http://r.espn.go.com/espn/contests/kfc/index


----------



## J&D

Win a new car or a trip to Orlando.
https://www.dollarsweepstakes.com/consumer/sweepstakes.aspx

Limit one entry/person/day. Ends Sept. 30, 2005.


----------



## buzz2400

win a trip to epcot

www.rdconnection.com

rules say one entry only but after you enter says you can enter once every 24 hours.


----------



## atlnewf

Prizes (3 - 1 per region): $100 Disney Store gift card, Kodak digital camera, and the winning picture on display in various Disney Stores in the U.S. (ARV $499).
One entry per person/email.

Comments: Must be a parent or legal guardian of a child who wears clothing between sizes 6 months through children's 12. Upload a photo of a child or children wearing a 2005 Authentic, Original and Exclusive Halloween costume from the Disney Store.

Enter Sweeps


----------



## indylaw99

Grand Prize includes: four round-trip coach airfares, ground transfer to/from airport and Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort, two nights double occupancy accommodations, four one day tickets to Magic Kingdom, dinner for four at Shutter's at Old Port Royale in the Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort, half-day junior golf instruction for up to two children at the Mike Bender Golf Academy at Timacuan Golf Club, and up to two sets of Nike junior golf clubs. (contest ends August 31, 2005) 

https://www.timeinc.net/golfonline/secure/sweeps/buick/2005/index.html


----------



## atlnewf

Grand Prize: 5-day/4-night trip for four to Los Angeles, CA, accommodations at one of the Disneyland Resorts, 5-day Park Hopper passes for access to Disneyland Park and Disney's California Adventure Park, walking tour of the Twilight Zone Tower of Terror lobby, and a ride in a private elevator, priority seating for Remember ...Dreams Come True, Fantasmic!, and Walt Disney's Parade of Dreams (ARV $3,200).
Instant Win Prizes:
First Prizes (25): $100 Disneydirect.com online gift card.
Second Prizes (50): $50 Disneydirect.com online gift card.
Third Prizes (250): $25 Disneydirect.com online gift card.
Fourth Prizes (350): Three month subscription to either FamilyFun or Disney Adventures magazine (ARV $12).
Fifth Prizes (500): $10 Disneydirect.com online gift card (ARV $10).
Sixth Prizes (100): Trial membership/guest passes for Disney's Toontown Online (ARV $9.95).

Enter Sweeps


----------



## BelleBeautyandtheBeast

A&W Because of Winn-Dixie Sweepstakes - daily - ends 10/31 
http://membercenter.foxhome.com/782/7246/index.asp

Limit one (1) entry per person/email address per day of the Entry Period.

*Grand Prize (1): A six (6) day/five (5) night trip for four (4) to a destination in the continental U.S. chosen by winner (not to exceed $5,000).* Disney World please   

First Prize (5): Portable DVD Player (manufacturer and model to be determined by Sponsors). ARV: $150 each. 

Second Prize (10): A&W Food for a year (awarded as gift certificates in the amount of $20 per week for 52 weeks). ARV: $1040 each. Gift certificates are subject to certain terms and conditions as specified by A&W. 

Third Prize (50): Because of Winn Dixie DVD. ARV: $20 each.

Thanks to all who have posted on this thread! I love checking here to find Disney contests.


----------



## J&D

Win a set of Disney appliances.
http://www.child.com/sweepstakes/september/backtobasics/index.jsp
Limit one entry/person/day. Ends Sept. 30,2005.


----------



## J&D

Win a Cinderella DVD.
http://www.parents.com/sweepstakes/entry_form/Par_sweeps_cinderella_1005.jsp
Limit one entry/person/household. Ends October 31. 

Win a trip to WDW.
http://www.ghtravel.com/r5/contest.asp?contest_id=6009&action=enter
Limit one entry/person. Ends October 31.


----------



## Bibbidy Bobbidy Boo

Does anyone have Question #10 to the  Magic Kingdom Trivia contest? 
Thanks.


----------



## buzz2400

#10, In the stretching portrait room of the haunted mansion, what is directly underneath the woman holding an umbrella? answer: alligator.

if you need answer to #9, hooray for hollywood.


----------



## buzz2400

http://www.oralb.com/us/oralbkids/disneysweeps/


----------



## BCVOwner2002

You will need to enter an access code found on specially marked packages of Brawny paper towels.  Once you have obtained an Action code, go to www.brawnyman.com for your chance to win the Grand Prize - a trip to WDW.  Sweepstakes ends October 31, 2005 and is limited to one entry per day.


----------



## indylaw99

For the benefit of the winners of this Sweepstakes, there is to be an advance screening of the Walt Disney Pictures movie, "Chicken Little" November 3, 2005, in each of the following cities: Atlanta, Boston, Chicago, Dallas, Detroit, Honolulu, Los Angeles, New York, Orlando, and San Francisco.

600 Grand Prizes in each city: One (1) set of four (4) tickets to a Screening.

Sweepstakes ends October 23.

https://register.go.com/family/sweeps/chickenlittle/entry


----------



## atlnewf

Grand Prize: Four hour playdate party with JoJo and Goliath in winner's home town for up to ten friends and ten adults, including games, refreshments and fun, $500 Toys "R" Us gift card, and $1000 cash (ARV $6,500).
First Prizes (100): JoJo's Circus Prize Pack consisting of; 3 books, 3 toys, CD and a DVD (ARV $65).
Second Prizes (50): $20 Toys "R" Us gift card.

Entry - 1x/person/household

Enter Here


----------



## J&D

FYI- In order to enter the above contest you must be the parent/legal guardian of a child 2-7 as of September 5, 2005!


----------



## indylaw99

Orlando Info Hoover Power of Fun Sweepstakes 

There are ten Grand Prizes of trips for four people to Orlando. Trips include air transportation, full-size rental car for 4 days, 3-night standard hotel accommodations, and $500 towards choice of admission tickets to area attractions available at Orlandos Official Visitor Center (contest ends October 14, 2005)

http://www.orlandoinfo.com/promo/hoover/index.cfm


----------



## buzz2400

http://www.kaboose.com/contests/heinz/


----------



## Maleficent2

1.What character runs the service garage at Mickey's Toontown Fair? PETE

2.In the Maelstrom in EPCOT there is a troll that tells you to disappear. How many heads does this troll have? THREE

3.Where in Walt Disney World can you find Mount Gushmore? Blizzard Beach

4.In EPCOT, what 2 pavillions are found on each side of The Land? the Living Seas and Imagination

5.What is the name of the Cirque du Soleil at Downtown Disney in Walt Disney World? La Noumba

6.What is the name of the river in Walt Disney World that flows by the Port Orleans Riverside and French Quarter Resort? Sassagoula River

7.What is the name of the 21,000 foot-long stream that travels through Typhoon Lagoon WDW that guests can ride in an inner tube through?Castaway Creek thanks buzz2400

8.Who are the 2 hosts of the renovated Enchanted Tiki Room in Walt Disney World? zazu & Iago.thanks buzz2400

9.What song is playing as the cars are being loaded and as you begin departure on Disney-MGM Studio's "The Great Movie Ride"?Hooray for Hollywoodthanks Buzz2400

10. #10 of the contest: in the stretching portrait room of the Haunted Mansion, what is directly underneath the woman holding an umbrella?

answer: alligator thanks Buzz2400 again


----------



## buzz2400

win a trip to orlando, daily entry

http://www.womansday.com/article.asp?section_id=6&article_id=9824&page_number=1


----------



## indylaw99

http://www.pull-ups.com/na/specialoffers/stencils/sweepstakes.asp 

Enter weekly drawing to win your very own Disney Pumpkin Masters Pumpkin Carving Kit.

Get a 10% off Disneyshopping.com code for entering.

Tricia


----------



## georgina

Life magazine 7 day disney cruise sweepstakes:

https://subs.timeinc.net/LI/li_discrua.jhtml;jsessionid=AWSY1KG4TSNLUQHMGASBHOQ?_requestid=26629

Enter every day through Nov 11.


----------



## indylaw99

Dixie Riddle Round-Up Contest 

http://dixie.eprize.net/riddle/

Parents can enter their child's best, original riddle for a chance to win a trip for four to the Walt Disney World® Resort in Orlando, Fla. (contest ends December 31, 2005)


----------



## gdulaney

Enter to win a RCI cruise:
http://www.johnnyrockets.com/promotions/cruisinforfun.php


----------



## indylaw99

Zeeks! Zathura Out of This World Sweepstakes  Win an "Out of This World" trip for four to your choice of Space Mountain at Disney World in Orlando, Florida, the Jet Propulsion Lab in Pasadena, California, or the Houston Space Center in Houston, Texas. (contest ends November 24, 2005) (ages 6-17 only)


Disney's Crank up the Magic Sweepstakes  Seven Grand Prizes (1 each day) of 1 iPod and 5 Disney CDs. (contest ends October 26, 2005) 


Mom Knows Best Fall Sweepstakes  Win a Disney Mickey Mouse Personal DVD Player (contest ends November 30, 2005)


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to WDW or an online GC from Disneyshopping.com. 

I won a $10 GC!!!   

Limit one entry/person/day. Ends November 23, 2005.

http://register.go.com/disneyshopping/sweeps/chickenlittle/home


----------



## BCVOwner2002

http://www.cinemark.com/promotions/disney/entryform.asp

Entries must be received by 12:00 PM Pacific Time on 12/09/2005. Limit one entry per e-mail name/address per day.

Open only to residents of the states of AK, AR, CA, CO, DE, FL, GA, IA, IL, IN, KS, KY, LA, MA, MI, MN, MO, MS, MT, NC, NE, NJ, NY, OH, OK, OR, PA, SC, TN, TX, UT, VA and WI who are 13 years of age or older as of 10/28/2005. 

One grand prize winner will receive a trip for four (4) to the Walt Disney World® Resort near Orlando, FL. Trip includes: round trip coach air travel for four (4) between major U.S. airport closest to winners residence and the Orlando International Airport, four (4) ground transfers to/from Orlando International Airport and the Walt Disney World® Resort, accommodations for 5 days/4 nights [one (1) standard rooms, quadruple occupancy] at a WALT DISNEY WORLD® Resort hotel and Four (4) five-day MagicYour Way Tickets with Park Hopper® option and Water Park Fun and More option. Winner will also receive 100 Disney Dollars and use of transportation within the Walt Disney World® Resort. If winner lives within 150 miles of Walt Disney World® Resort, they will not receive airfare and instead receive $200 cash to cover travel expenses (ARV up to $4,614.00). Travel must be completed by 12/31/06.


----------



## indylaw99

Grimmway Farms Eat More Carrots Sweepstakes 

Grand Prize  A trip for a family of 4 to Orlando, FL. Trip consists of round trip coach air transportation for four (4) people; 5 days/4 Nights standard occupancy hotel accommodations; Four (4) 3-day Park Hopper Ticket packages; $500 food & beverage credit and $500 spending cash. (contest ends November 15, 2005) 

http://www.eatmorecarrots.com/


----------



## J&D

Win a Disney Princess Christmas album.

http://www.kidznfun.com/tahoe/SITE/top/listing.cfm/ntg/12739/0/direct

Limit one entry/day. Ends 12/5/05.


----------



## indylaw99

iVillage Something Fun for Everyone Sweepstakes 

Grand Prize Winner will receive a four day/three night trip for four 4 to Orlando, Florida. Trip includes air transportation, three nights first class hotel accommodations, airport transfers, and theme park passes for a family of four for the length of stay. (contest ends December 31, 2005)

http://www.ivillage.com/partners/fun4all


----------



## J&D

Let's get this thread rolling again!   

Win a trip to WDW.

http://www.rbclick.com/greatgets/spc/0,,654413_681824,00.html

Limit one entry/person. Ends 2/1/06.


----------



## buzz2400

disney trivia contest.
1.  what was the second mountain to appear at WDW resort?
big thunder mountain
2.  which one of the seven dwarfs wears glasses?
doc
3.  where in wdw can you find the Roaring Fork and what is it?
Wilderness Lodge, a restaurant
4.  What is the name of the warden at Kilimanjaro Safari who enlists safari guests to help trap the poachers?
Wilson Matua


----------



## CarolB

Can anyone tell me the first question (I'm not looking for the answer, the question will do) for the current Kingdom Magic Travel Trivia Contest?  It was posted the final week in December while we were at WDW and when we got back I just forgot to look - and when I did, question 2 was posted.    

Thanks.


----------



## buzz2400

carolb,
look at my post before yours, gives question and answer to the contest


----------



## CarolB

buzz2400 said:
			
		

> carolb,
> look at my post before yours, gives question and answer to the contest




Sorry, somehow I missed that one!   Thanks so much.


----------



## J&D

Win a DisneyShopping.com online gift card.

https://register.go.com/disneyshopping/sweeps/disneyathome/home

Limit one entry/person/day. Ends 2/15/06.


----------



## BCVOwner2002

J&D said:
			
		

> Win a DisneyShopping.com online gift card.
> 
> https://register.go.com/disneyshopping/sweeps/disneyathome/home
> 
> Limit one entry/person/day. Ends 2/15/06.



I came to post this one too!  I just won $50!!  Annmarie


----------



## J&D

Congratulations, Annmarie! 

I sure would like to win.


----------



## dtuleya

I keep winning the 10% off.  I sure do like this new line though, it's subtle.


----------



## Me2Me

Hi - 
I thought I saw a mention of this somewhere on the dis or maybe mousesavers about the Happiest Celebration on Earth Sweepstakes.  It used to pop up whenever I entered the www.disneyworld.com site.  You could only enter once though through the www.disneyworld.com site.  I had marked the draw date as Jan 20/06 on my calendar but I don't see any mention of this contest anywhere.  Anyone seen an announcement on the winner?


----------



## BCVOwner2002

Win a trip for 4 to Disneyland!  Limit one (1) entry per person.  All entries must be received between 12:01 a.m. Central Time on February 1, 2006 and 11:59 p.m. Central Time on February 28, 2006.  

http://leisure.travelocity.com/Promotions/0,,TRAVELOCITY|3235|mkt_terms,00.html

You need not enroll as a member of Travelocity.com in order to submit an entry. No entry fee, purchase or proof of payment is necessary to enter the Sweepstakes.


----------



## J&D

Win a Lady and the Tramp DVD.

http://clearcontests.com/cc-common/stationLocatorNational.php

Limit one entry/person/household. Ends 3/26/06.


----------



## indylaw99

"Campus Ladies Choice" Sweepstakes*

One grand prize winner will receive a getaway for four to Florida's Walt Disney World. Prize includes: Round Trip Coach Airfare for four, three nights accommodations, and 4-Day Park Hopper Plus passes to Walt Disney World for four people. (contest ends February 27, 2006)

http://www.oxygen.com/contest/CampusLadiesChoice/


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Orlando.

http://www.orlandoinfo.com/promo/rejuvenate/

Limit one entry/person/household. Ends April 30, 2006.


----------



## buzz2400

disney trivia contest.
1. what was the second mountain to appear at WDW resort?
big thunder mountain
2. which one of the seven dwarfs wears glasses?
doc
3. where in wdw can you find the Roaring Fork and what is it?
Wilderness Lodge, a restaurant
4. What is the name of the warden at Kilimanjaro Safari who enlists safari guests to help trap the poachers?
Wilson Matua
5.What Disney theme park features the mythical kingdom of Anandapur?
Animal Kingdom
6.  Which of Walt Disney World's four theme parks plays host to Cinderellabration?
Magic Kingdom
7.  How many Disney World resorts have stops on the monorail?
I believe there are three, polynesian, grand floridian and contemporary.
8.  What Walt Disney World Magic Kingdom attraction features replicas of chess pieces located on its building's roof?
Haunted Mansion
9.  How many cars are there in each train of the Tomorrowland Transit Authority in the Magic Kingdom in Walt Disney World.
Five.
10.  Which disney attraction features songs from the Disney movie Song of the South?
Splash Mountain.

Don't forget to zippity doo dah on Monday, March 6, look for Mr. Blue Bird and enter your answers.  Good luck to all.


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to WDW!
http://cg.channel.aol.com/everest
Limit one entry/person/e-mail address. Ends March 13th.


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Hollywood or anywhere in the continental United States.

https://www.movietickets.com/contests/sd1/sd1_default.asp

Limit one entry/person/household. Ends March 20th.


----------



## stacielee

buzz2400 said:
			
		

> disney trivia contest.
> ...
> 8.  What Walt Disney World Magic Kingdom attraction features replicas of chess pieces located on its building's roof?
> Haunted Mansion
> ...



I think this answer is It's a Small World


----------



## buzz2400

stacielee:
It is haunted mansion.  The chess pieces are on top of the building.  picture of it here:
http://www.allearsnet.com/tp/mk/hm.htm


----------



## stacielee

buzz2400 said:
			
		

> stacielee:
> It is haunted mansion.  The chess pieces are on top of the building.  picture of it here:
> http://www.allearsnet.com/tp/mk/hm.htm



Ohhh, good catch.  I searched online and there are chess pieces IN Small World, not ON Small World.  

Thanks!!!


----------



## J&D

Win a DisneyShopping.com online gift card.
https://register.go.com/disneyshopping/sweeps/disneyfairies/home
Limit one entry/person/day. Ends April 5, 2006.


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to WDW.
https://register.go.com/family/sweeps/everest/entry
Limit one entry/person/household/family/address/day. Ends May 31.


----------



## Pooh's Pal

Weather.com contest:
http://weather.eprize.net/forecastforsmiles

through April 14th---Good Luck and keep those contests coming! (I figure it's the only way I'll get back to WDW anytime soon!)


----------



## indylaw99

Sunshine Rewards Spring into Cash Sweepstakes
Winner will receive $250 that can be redeemed in Disney Dollars.

Ends April 30, 2006

www.sunshinerewards.com


----------



## Pooh's Pal

Just wondering if anyone has the first 3 trivia questions for the Kingdom Magic contest. I saved them in an email to myself, but lost them somehow.   
Anyone here on the DIS that can help?  They are now on #4.
thanks in advance.
Deb


----------



## buzz2400

contest
1.  on what attraction do you hear "paging mr morrow, mr morrow. your party from saturn has arrived.  please give them a ring.

tomorrowland transit authority.

2.  how many paintings are there on the walls in the haunted mansion stretching room?

four

3.  how many seats are in a test track ride vehicle.

Six

4.  in what disney park does a Mr. Toad's wilde ride attraction still exist.

I believe it is disneyland.


----------



## indylaw99

NickJr.com's "Magical Family Getaway" Sweepstakes 

http://www.nickjr.com/home/disney_magical_sweepstakes.jhtml?left_nav=false

Grand Prize (1): A 5-day/4-night Walt Disney World® Resort Vacation Package for four persons. Prize Package will consist of the following: (i) one (1) standard room (quad occupancy) at a Resort hotel of Sponsor's selection for four (4) nights; (ii) four (4) five-day Magic Your Way Tickets with Park Hopper option and Water Park Fun & More option; (iii) Disney Shop/Dine Gift Card (Approximate Retail Value (ARV) $250.00) (redeemable at the Resort and certain other participating Disney locations only); (iv) ground transportation throughout the Resort; (v) if winner resides more than two hundred fifty (250) miles from Resort, round-trip coach air transportation for four (4) between the continental U.S. gateway airport nearest to winner's residence and Orlando International Airport; (vi) airport/hotel transfers.

(contest ends April 28, 2006)


----------



## sdwrdt

buzz2400 said:
			
		

> contest
> 4.  in what disney park does a Mr. Toad's wilde ride attraction still exist.
> 
> I believe it is disneyland.



You are correct!


----------



## starwood

indylaw99 said:
			
		

> NickJr.com's "Magical Family Getaway" Sweepstakes
> 
> http://www.nickjr.com/home/disney_magical_sweepstakes.jhtml?left_nav=false
> 
> Grand Prize (1): A 5-day/4-night Walt Disney World® Resort Vacation Package for four persons. Prize Package will consist of the following: (i) one (1) standard room (quad occupancy) at a Resort hotel of Sponsor's selection for four (4) nights; (ii) four (4) five-day Magic Your Way Tickets with Park Hopper option and Water Park Fun & More option; (iii) Disney Shop/Dine Gift Card (Approximate Retail Value (ARV) $250.00) (redeemable at the Resort and certain other participating Disney locations only); (iv) ground transportation throughout the Resort; (v) if winner resides more than two hundred fifty (250) miles from Resort, round-trip coach air transportation for four (4) between the continental U.S. gateway airport nearest to winner's residence and Orlando International Airport; (vi) airport/hotel transfers.
> 
> (contest ends April 28, 2006)





Open only to legal residents of the Continental U.S. who are at least 18 years of age at time of entry, and who are parents or legal guardians of children between the ages of *1 month and 10 years* by March 17, 2006.


----------



## BCVOwner2002

The Al Roker at Universal Orlando Sweepstakes, begins Tuesday, April 18 at 6 a.m. ET and ends on Friday, April 21, 2006 at 11:59 a.m. ET. 


http://www.wesh.com/index.html 

http://www.wesh.com/entertainment/8796868/detail.html 


Eligibility: This Sweepstakes in only open to legal U.S. resident who are physically located and residing within the terrestrial broadcast signal geographic area of WESH-TV/Orlando/Florida, and who are 18 years of age or older as of April 18, 2006. 

Limit (1) Entry per person/per email address/per day 

PRIZE/ODDS OF WINNING: Sixty (60) Prizes: Viewers will have the chance to win one (1) of 60 prize packages for two (2) consisting of two (2) 1-day 2-park Universal Orlando theme park tickets (valid thru 7/25/06) and two (2) admissions to see Al Roker live on The Today Show from Universal Orlando on April 24, 2006 OR April 25, 2006 (date will be pre-determined by WESH). Winners must arrive at Universal Orlando by 6 a.m. day of the taping. Winners arriving after 6 a.m. will not be admitted to the taping.


----------



## Maleficent2

hi my friends long time no see....glad to see this thread is still going strong!  

MArgaritas on me!


Mal


----------



## J&D

Good to see you, Mal!   

Win a trip to WDW.
http://www.lifetimetv.com/sweeps/springbreak/index.shtml
Limit one entry/person/day. Ends 5/1/06.


----------



## J&D

Win a copy of "Disney on a Dime: Money-Saving Secrets for Your Walt Disney World Vacation".

http://www.cheapskatemonthly.com/wddisney/
Limit one entry/person. Ends 5/18/2006.


----------



## BCVOwner2002

Maleficent2 said:
			
		

> hi my friends long time no see....glad to see this thread is still going strong!
> 
> MArgaritas on me!
> 
> 
> Mal



Hey Mal!  How've ya been?


----------



## Maleficent2

Great! will try and visit more often


----------



## BCVOwner2002

http://abc.go.com/primetime/americasfunniest/index.html

Enter to win a Disney Cruise Line® Land and Sea vacation for four. Start at the Walt Disney World® Resort, then set sail on a magical cruise to The Bahamas and Disney's private island paradise, Castaway Cay. 

No purchase necessary. Sweepstakes open to legal residents of the 50 U.S. & D.C., and Canada, excluding Quebec, 13 or older. ENTRIES MUST BE RECEIVED BY 11:59pm EDT on April 24, 2006. Winner to be chosen at random from all eligible entries. Subject to official rules, including all time restrictions, at ABC.com, keyword: AFV. Void where prohibited.


----------



## starwood

Anybody have question #5 for Kingdom Magic contest?


----------



## Pooh's Pal

Question # 5

Where in Walt Disney World have you heard this line: "Hey, check it out dad, Grandma's up to 975 points"?


good luck!


----------



## indylaw99

*Angel Soft and Sparkle Cars Movie Ticket Giveaway * 

http://cars.pst-tech.com/

(10,000) Grand Prizes: *2 Movie Ticket Gift Certificates. * Each Gift Certificate is redeemable for admission for one person to see the Cars movie or any other Disney movie currently playing at participating theaters. (contest ends August 1, 2006)

Open only to legal residents of the 50 United States and the District of Columbia, who are 18 years of age or older at the time of entry 

*To Obtain a Game Code:* 1) Obtain a game code available on the following specially marked packages of Angel Soft and Sparkle during the Promotion Period, while supplies last: Angel Soft Toilet Paper 24 Regular Roll (UPC: 0-30400-00118-5), Angel Soft Toilet Paper 12 double roll (UPC: 0-30400-00157-4), Sparkle Paper Towel 8 Regular Roll (UPC: 0-30400-00137-6), and Sparkle Paper Towel 4 Double Roll (UPC: 0-30400-01470-3); OR 2) You may also obtain a game code for free when you visit www.winmovietix.com or www.winmovietixnow.com during the Promotion Period and follow the instructions provided.


----------



## MommyBoo!

Pooh's Pal said:
			
		

> Question # 5
> 
> Where in Walt Disney World have you heard this line: "Hey, check it out dad, Grandma's up to 975 points"?
> 
> 
> good luck!




Carousel of Progress??

Question # 6

What is the height requirement to ride Splash Mountain?   40"


----------



## buzz2400

#5 is carousel of progress.
#6 is 40 inches.

#7 is: on big thunder mountain railroad, what kind of animal is chewing on a stick of dynamite.

A goat.


----------



## BCVOwner2002

indylaw99 said:
			
		

> *Angel Soft and Sparkle Cars Movie Ticket Giveaway *
> 
> http://cars.pst-tech.com/
> 
> (10,000) Grand Prizes: *2 Movie Ticket Gift Certificates. * Each Gift Certificate is redeemable for admission for one person to see the Cars movie or any other Disney movie currently playing at participating theaters. (contest ends August 1, 2006)
> QUOTE]
> 
> I just won a pair of tickets!  This is limited to one prize per person/household.  Good luck everyone!  Annmarie


----------



## mickeyfan1

OMG, I won too!  Tix to see Pirates, Cars can wait for DVD!!!


----------



## J&D

Win passes to an advance screening of Cars to be held on June 3 in:
Boston
Chicago
Dallas
Detroit
Los Angeles
New York
Seattle
San Diego 

http://www.kbb.com/kb/ki.dll/ke.kb.sp?kbb;;;&&&screening;article/disney

Hurry! Ends May 25! Limit one entry/e-mail address/household. 

I've had no luck winning the Angel Soft/Sparkle tickets!


----------



## MommyBoo!

buzz2400 said:
			
		

> #5 is carousel of progress.
> #6 is 40 inches.
> 
> #7 is: on big thunder mountain railroad, what kind of animal is chewing on a stick of dynamite.
> 
> A goat.



Question # 10

How tall is the Twilight Zone Tower of Terror in MGM Studios in Walt Disney World?
199 Feet

Does anyone have 8 & 9?


----------



## Pooh's Pal

MommyBoo! said:
			
		

> Question # 10
> 
> How tall is the Twilight Zone Tower of Terror in MGM Studios in Walt Disney World?
> 199 Feet
> 
> Does anyone have 8 & 9?


Thanks for #10..!!

Question # 8 
What is Disney's newest thrill ride located in Animal Kingdom? 
Expedition Everest
Question # 9
What company was the original sponsor of Horizons at Epcot? 
General Electric


----------



## MommyBoo!

Pooh's Pal said:
			
		

> Thanks for #10..!!
> 
> Question # 8
> What is Disney's newest thrill ride located in Animal Kingdom?
> Expedition Everest
> Question # 9
> What company was the original sponsor of Horizons at Epcot?
> General Electric



Thank you!!


----------



## Silverraindrop84

what's the disney trivia you guys keep answering?


----------



## buzz2400

the disney trivia contest is:

http://www.kingdommagictravel.com/trivia_contest/trivia_intro.htm

each week they post a new question and after the 10th question they have an answer sheet.  Once they post a new question, they take away the old question.


----------



## Silverraindrop84

Thanks for the link. I guess I caught this one to late.


----------



## J&D

Win a Disney room makeover.

http://radio.disney.go.com/winbig/ultimatepitstop/index.html

Must be 14 years of age or younger to enter. Limit one entry/person/day. Ends July 3.


----------



## Pooh's Pal

buzz2400 said:
			
		

> the disney trivia contest is:
> 
> http://www.kingdommagictravel.com/trivia_contest/trivia_intro.htm
> 
> each week they post a new question and after the 10th question they have an answer sheet.  Once they post a new question, they take away the old question.


     I WON!!     
Well, not the 1st prize (the trip) & not the 2nd prize (Disney Dollars) but I won the 3rd prize (A PassPorter)! Guess 3rd prize is better than no prize!

And my thanks to the DISers for your help! (buzz2400 & Mommyboo)    ...... should I split my book??    

Any other DISer's win??


----------



## starwood

Congrats

I've been entering this contest for over a year and haven't won anything.


----------



## MommyBoo!

Pooh's Pal said:
			
		

> I WON!!
> Well, not the 1st prize (the trip) & not the 2nd prize (Disney Dollars) but I won the 3rd prize (A PassPorter)! Guess 3rd prize is better than no prize!
> 
> And my thanks to the DISers for your help! (buzz2400 & Mommyboo)    ...... should I split my book??
> 
> Any other DISer's win??



Congratulations!  I'm glad I helped somebody win something!  It's almost as nice as winning it yourself!


----------



## buzz2400

https://register.go.com/disneyshopping/sweeps/pirates2/home?CMP=ILL-POC2GAMEDSIHP


----------



## Bibbidy Bobbidy Boo

I won the third prize (passporter) a couple years ago, also! 

Bobette


----------



## BCVOwner2002

https://www.leroyandstitchsweepstakes.com/

Sweepstakes begins at 12:01 AM Pacific Time (PT), June 13, 2006 and ends at 11:59 PM PT, December 31, 2006.

One (1) GRAND PRIZE: The grand prize consists of one five (5) day/four (4) night vacation for the winner and three (3) guests to the Walt Disney World® Resort near Orlando, FL.  Includes roundtrip (coach) air transportation from a major airport nearest winners home to Orlando International Airport, hotel accommodations (one standard room/quad occupancy) for four (4) nights at a Walt Disney World® Resort (hotel to be determined by prize supplier) roundtrip transfers between Orlando International Airport and the Walt Disney World® Resort, four (4) 5-day Magic Your Way Premium Theme Park tickets to Walt Disney World® Theme Parks, a Disney Character dining experience for four (4), one (1) complimentary photo of the winner with a Disney Character, and the grand prize winner will receive (250) total Disney Dollars for the group for Character themed merchandise.  The Approx. Retail Value (ARV) is $4,914.  All trips must be completed by December 31, 2007 or the prize will be forfeited.


----------



## BCVOwner2002

http://disney.go.com/disneyvideos/liveaction/narnia/sweepstakes/prizes.html

NO PURCHASE NECESSARY. Limit one entry per day. Sweepstakes is open only to legal U.S. residents age 18 or older. Void in Puerto Rico and where prohibited by law. Sweepstakes begins at 12:01 AM PT, April 17, 2006 and ends at 11:59 PM PT, October 31, 2006.

Grand Prize, One (1): A one-of-a-kind, home-size replica of the wardrobe used in the filming of "The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe." ARV: $16,000. First Prize, Fifty (50): A Narnia Gift Set comprising one of each of the following: Peter's Sword Letter Opener; "The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe" One Sheet Reproduction Poster (unframed); "The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe" Original Soundtrack; "The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe" Battle of Beruna Deluxe Action Figure Pack. ARV: $98.00 each. Total ARV: $20,900.00


----------



## BCVOwner2002

http://www.dixie.com/surpriseplate/

You'll need a code for this one.  Trips to WDW

You may play one of two ways: 1) Look inside specially marked packages of Dixie plates (Universal Product Code Number: 0 42000 15391 1) available at participating retailers from 3/1/06 to 8/31/06, while supplies last; OR 2) For a free Game Piece (while supplies last) and Official Rules by mail send a self-addressed, stamped envelope ("SASE") (VT residents may omit return stamp) postmarked by 9/1/06 and received by 9/8/06 to: Dixie Surprise Plate Promotion - Game Piece Request, P.O. Box 16012, Bridgeport, CT 06673-6012. One request per outer stamped envelope. All requested free game pieces will be mailed to eligible participants 7 days following receipt of request. If the free game piece or specially printed plate ("winning plate") says "You're a Grand Prize Winner" OR if the in-pack/free game piece says "Congratulations! You're a Second Prize Winner" you have won, subject to verification and the terms of these rules, the prize indicated on the game piece or on the winning plate. If the game piece says "Sorry, you are not a winner." you did not win a prize.


----------



## BCVOwner2002

http://www.carvel.com/fudgiefanatics/

 TO ENTER: Carvels Fudgie Fanatics Online Instant Win Game (Game) begins at 12:01 AM Eastern Time (ET) on May 1, 2006 and ends at 11:59 PM ET on September 1, 2006 (the Game Period). During the Game Period, go to www.carvel.com and complete and submit the online entry form. 

The Instant Win Prizes are as follows:

One (1) Grand Prize: a trip for four to Orlando, Florida. Approximate retail value $5,000. Odds of winning the Grand Prize depend on the number of eligible Game Plays received during the Game Period divided by the number of prizes available. The Grand Prize will be awarded as a travel voucher good for travel up to a maximum value of $5,000. It is the Sponsors intention that the travel voucher be used for a trip for up to four people to an Orlando theme park, but it will be issued with no restrictions. Total approximate retail value of Grand Prize is $5,000. Travel and accommodations are subject to availability and certain restrictions; blackout dates may apply. Travel arrangements must be made a minimum of 60 days prior to travel. Winner and guests must travel at the same time and must depart from the same city. Travelers are responsible for any travel insurance and for all trip expenses not specified. Travel voucher expires one year from date of issue.

One (1) First Prize: a home entertainment center. Verifiable retail value $3,000. Odds of winning First Prize depend on the number of eligible Game Plays received during the Game Period divided by the number of prizes available. Prize will be awarded as a $3,000 Best Buy Gift Card and is subject to terms and conditions printed on gift card.

One (1) Second Prize: Xbox 360 video game and entertainment system and two Sponsor-selected Xbox 360 games. Verifiable retail value $550. Odds of winning Second Prize depend on the number of eligible Game Plays received during the Game Period divided by the number of prizes available. Prize will be awarded as a $550 Best Buy Gift Card and is subject to terms and conditions printed on gift card.

Ten (10) Third Prizes: Carvel Ice Cream Cake for one year. Verifiable retail value $324. Odds of winning a Third Prize depend on the number of eligible Game Plays received during the Game Period divided by the number of prizes available. Prize will be awarded as twelve (12) free product coupons, each good for one Carvel Ice Cream Cake.


----------



## BCVOwner2002

The Sweepstakes begins on September 1, 2006 at 12:00 a.m. Eastern Time ("ET") and ends on April 30, 2007 at 11:59 p.m. ET

This is the link for the alternate entry:  http://randmcnally.eprize.net/famil...=ffry2yy2p3v94hzt&affiliate_id=&noflash=flash  or

Purchase a specially marked "The Family Adventure Guide" book at a participating retailer during the Promotion Period to obtain a unique code. Once you have obtained a code during the Promotion Period, visit http://randmcnally.eprize.net/familysweeps and follow the links and instructions to complete the registration form and enter your unique code. You may enter one (1) code per day.

FIVE (5) GRAND PRIZES: Winner's choice of 1) A trip for four (4) to the Walt Disney World® Resort, or 2) a trip for four (4) to Disneyland® Resort. The Walt Disney World® Resort package includes roundtrip coach-class airfare for four (4) from a major U.S. gateway airport closest to winner's residence (determined by Sponsor in its sole discretion) to the Orlando International Airport in Florida; ground transportation between the Orlando International Airport and a hotel at the Walt Disney World® Resort; four (4) days and three (3) nights room accommodations at a hotel at the Walt Disney World® Resort determined by Sponsor in its sole discretion (one standard room, quad occupancy); four (4) four (4)-day MAGIC YOUR WAY Tickets with Park Hopper® option and Water Park Fun & More Option; and two hundred fifty (250) Disney Dollars for winner only. The Disneyland® Resort package includes roundtrip coach-class airfare for four (4) from the U.S. major gateway airport closest to winner's residence (determined by Sponsor in its sole discretion) to a Southern California airport selected by Sponsor; ground transportation between the airport and a hotel at the Disneyland® Resort; four (4) days and three (3) nights room accommodations at a hotel at the Disneyland® Resort determined by Sponsor in its sole discretion (one standard room, quad occupancy); four (4) four (4)day passes to Disneyland® Park and Disney's California Adventure Theme Park; and two-hundred and fifty (250) Disney Dollars for winner only.


----------



## ToriLammy

*ONE HUNDRED TRIPS TO WDW OR DISNEYLAND ENDS 15 DEC 06*

Alamo.com did this once before, don't know if anyone here won or not (I know I didn't) but here you go.

http://www.alamo.com/index.do?action=disneySweeps.do

1. Eligibility: Alamo.com Family Vacation Sweepstakes (the "Sweepstakes") is open only to legal residents of the United States who are at least 21 years old at the time of entry. Employees and contractors of Alamo Rental (US) Inc. (Alamo or Sponsor) and its parent company, Vanguard Car Rental USA Inc., Interactive Games, Inc. ( Interactive Games), and their related companies and agents, as well as the spouse, parents, siblings and children and household members of each such employee and contractor are not eligible. The Sweepstakes is subject to all applicable federal, state and local laws and regulations. Void where prohibited.

5. To Enter:

A. On-line: Visit www.alamo.com during the Sweepstakes Period and complete the Sweepstakes registration form located therein to receive one (1) entry. A valid email address is required to register.

B. With Rental: Receive four (4) additional entries for every Qualified Rental during the Sweepstakes Period. To earn entries with rental, you must be registered for the Sweepstakes and reserve your car at alamo.com. To begin the entry process or to view a list of the participating Alamo locations, visit www.alamo.com or call 1-800-462-5266. Subject to the qualifications contained in these Official Rules, a Qualified Rental is the rental (which must have been previously reserved at alamo.com by a registered entrant using the same e-mail address supplied at registration) of one (1) vehicle for one (1) or more rental days at a participating Alamo Rental Car facility located in the United States during the Sweepstakes Period. You may rent from the same facility more than once during the Sweepstakes Period, but consecutive rental days will be treated as a single Qualified Rental, regardless of multiple check-ins or check-outs. Multiple rentals on the same reservation that are credited to the same registered entrants account qualify as separate Qualified Rentals (For example, by reserving and consuming two (2) cars for two (2) consecutive days each from a participating Alamo Rental Car facility located in the United States during the Sweepstakes Period, the person to whose account the cars were credited can earn eight (8) entries in the Sweepstakes.). You are limited to a maximum of three (3) Qualified Rentals per day, and each Qualified Rental is limited to four (4) entries. A Qualified Rental must begin and end during the Sweepstakes Period. Rental cars reserved, but not consummated (i.e., actually rented), during the Sweepstakes Period, shall not earn entry into the Sweepstakes. 

C. By Mail: You must clearly hand print your name, address, day and evening phone numbers, e-mail address (if any), and age on a 3" x 5" piece of paper. Send it (via US Mail only) in a hand-addressed envelope (no post cards will be accepted) to Alamo.com Family Vacation Sweepstakes, P.O. Box 3011, Rogers, MN 55374-3011. Mail-in entries must be postmarked on or before December 15, 2006, and received by Alamo on or before December 20, 2006. Each mail-in entry must be on a separate 3 x 5 card. LIMIT: One (1) mail-in envelope per day per person with a maximum of Four (4) entries per outer envelope. All entries become the exclusive property of Alamo, and none will be acknowledged or returned. Your use of any automated sweepstakes or contest entry system, or a professional sweepstakes or contest entry agent, to submit entries in the Sweepstakes is prohibited and will result in disqualification.


8. Prize(s): One Hundred (100) GRAND PRIZE trips to the winners choice of either Walt Disney World® Resort in Florida or Disneyland® Resort in California. Each Prize will consist of a trip for four (4); five (5) days/four (4) nights for each winner and three (3) guests to the designated hotel at the Walt Disney World® Resort or Disneyland® Resort. Each trip includes roundtrip coach-class air travel for four (4) from the major metropolitan airport (as selected by Alamo) in the U.S. nearest each travelers residence and the Orlando International Airport in Orlando, Florida or Los Angeles California area airport (as selected by Alamo) and hotel accommodations (one standard room/quadruple occupancy) for five (5) days/four (4) nights; The Walt Disney World® Resort package includes Four (4) Five-day Magic Your Way Tickets with Park Hopper® Option and Water Park Fun and More Option. The Disneyland® Resort package includes "Twenty (20), One-day Park Hopper tickets to Disneyland® Park and Disney's California Adventure theme park. Grand Prize also includes a five (5) day, full-size car rental (subject to Alamo?s eligible driver criteria and the winner?s execution of, and compliance with, Alamo?s standard rental agreement) from Alamo. Approximate Retail Value ("ARV") of the Walt Disney World® Resort trip is: $4406.00. ARV of the Disneyland® Resort trip is: $4306.00. Actual value of Grand Prize trip varies, based upon points of departure, dates of travel, and airfare fluctuations. Total Prize Pool ARV is $440,600.00.

* GOOD LUCK! *


----------



## BCVOwner2002

This is a good one for those of you with young children, grand children or expecting children. Good Luck!

http://www.fisher-price.com/fp.aspx...Code=Meredith11

Each prize package* includes:

$200 American Airlines Airfare gift card 
Webcam package (a $75 approximate retail value)** 
$100 gift check for Fisher-Price toys 

*Total retail value of each prize package is $375.

This sweepstakes is open only to legal residents of the 50 United States and the District of Columbia, 18 years of age or older as of date of entry and the parent/legal guardian of a child 6 years of age or younger living in their household or are expecting a child, or are the grandparent of a child 6 years of age or younger at time of entry and who meet the eligibility requirements detailed in the official Sweepstakes Rules. Only 1 winner per household.


----------



## Pooh's Pal

A winner will be awarded every day from 11/24 - 12/3!!
Wish for IT 
Details


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

Pooh's Pal said:
			
		

> A winner will be awarded every day from 11/24 - 12/3!!
> Wish for IT
> Details


 If anyone gets any vmk codes for this, if you dont play, could i maybe have one? i am not eligible, and would love a code.


----------



## kendall

http://www.giftfruit.com/contest.html

GRAND PRIZE
3 days and 4 nights at Walt Disney World.
Accommodations will be at the Hotel Royal Plaza.
Transportation not included.

SECONDARY PRIZES
Secondary prizes will include T-Shirts, discount coupons on Indian River Gift Fruit boxes and free gift baskets. 
Anyone can register once per week for a chance at winning. If you order something from our site, then you'll be entered twice into the drawing.

Next Drawing:  January 24 2007


----------



## kendall

http://www.gocitykids.com/sweeps.jsp

4 Day/3Night trip to the city of your choice

No purchase necessary to enter or win. Open only to legal residents of the Continental U.S. who are at least 18 years of age at time of entry, and who are parents or legal guardians of children between the ages of 1 month and 10 years by November 22, 2006. Sweepstakes ends January 5, 2007. Winners will be notified by phone or e-mail around January 15, 2007. Winners will be randomly chosen.


----------



## kendall

http://www.ivillage.com/partners/canon/entry


Enter for a chance to win a Canon PIXMA mini260 Photo Printer, a Canon Powershot SD630 Digital Camera, and
a trip to Universal Studios in Orlando, FL! 
Prizes include: *A trip for four to Universal Studios*, including round-trip
airfare, 2 nights accommodations, and 2 days admission to
Universal Studios. Canon PIXMA mini260 Photo Printer, and
Canon PowerShot SD630 Camera.

1. ELIGIBILITY: Open only to legal residents of the fifty (50) United States and the District of Columbia, who are 18 years of age or older at time of entry. Employees of Sponsor, and its parent, affiliates, subsidiaries, and advertising and promotion agencies, prize providers, and their immediate family members (parent, child, spouse, sibling and their respective spouses, regardless of where they reside) and/or those living in the same household of each, whether or not related, are not eligible to participate in or win the Sweepstakes. Void where prohibited by law. All applicable federal, state and local laws apply. 

2. HOW TO ENTER: Beginning 9:00am Eastern Time ("ET") on November 28, 2006 through 11:59pm ET on January 9, 2007 (the "Entry Period"), log on to http://www.ivillage.com/partners/canon or click on the Sweepstakes banner and follow the on-screen entry instructions to enter. Entries must be received by 11:59pm ET on January 9, 2007. Limit one (1) entry per unique email address or person or household per day as determined by name and unique email address for a maximum of forty-three (43) entries for the entire Entry Period. Multiple entries received from any unique email address or person or household for any day after the first entry received for that day will be void. Entries generated by script, macro or other automated means are void. Normal time, toll, connection and usage rates, if any, charged by your Internet service provider will apply. All entries become the property of the Sponsors.


----------



## Pooh's Pal

Quiet on this thread for some time now...so let's liven things up a bit!

Well, this sweeps is not specified as Disney, but $10,000 to use toward a trip of your Dreams.....you could really do some damage in WDW for that...grand gathering anyone!!?? Good luck and don't forget to come back and take me!!

Go to the link below and guess and send a virtual Valentine card also!  

_guess how many Hershey's Kisses(R) Brand Chocolates can fit in a Priority Mail(R) Flat Rate Box, use the following link for your chance to win $10,000 towards the romantic trip of your dreams in the USPS Guess & Win Sweepstakes!*
http://www.guessandwinsweeps.com/landing.php?ref=dee485cca4384296&ret=1_​


----------



## kendall

Enter to Win a Spa Vacation at the Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin Resort
You and a guest could be enjoying a luxurious Spa Vacation at the newly redesigned Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin Resort. Fill out the form below to enter to win:

GRAND PRIZE:
- A complimentary 4-night, 5 day consecutive stay for 2 (Room & tax included -additional guests incur a fee). In room coffee service, daily newspaper, and complimentary parking are also provided.

-A $354 gift certificate for a Couples Massage at the Mandara Spa at Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin.

-A $150 gift certificate to dine at Todd English's Bluezoo(excludes alcoholic beverages, tax and gratuity - not valid during holidays and special events).

-A coupon book worth approximately $200 in discounts off dining, shopping and resort recreation.

-Prize is non-transferable and not redeemable for cash and must be presented upon arrival

http://www.spamagazine.com/contest.jsp?ID=256


----------



## Pooh's Pal

You could win a 4-day/ 3-night vacation for four to your choice of either Walt Disney World Resort in Florida or Disneyland® Resort in Southern California.*

From Southwest Airlines



http://www.southwest.com/contest/dreams/contest_entry.html

Must be at least 21 years old as of January 8, 2007 and a legal resident of the 48 contiguous United States or the District of Columbia to enter. Contest ends February 28, 2007.


----------



## Olaf

Disney Princess Enchanted Tales DVD Sweepstakes.  Unfortunately, I can't get the "enter" button to work.  Here's the link.

http://disney.go.com/disneyvideos/animatedfilms/disneyprincessenchantedtales/sweepstakes.html


----------



## CajunDixie

Several contests related to visiting Indiana are on the Leaf Cam page of the visit Indiana site.

http://www.in.gov/visitindiana/contest.aspx


----------



## pwdebbie

This thread looks like it is dead.  Can it be revived, maybe even restarted with a new title?  And if this has already been done, I'm not finding it and would appreciate it if someone would point me in the right direction.

Deb


----------



## pgsahm2

I have a contest on my website right now where you can win a Disney Trading Pin. I hope it's okay to post this here. Good luck!

http://amandasykora.weebly.com/survey-and-contest.html


----------



## sjem20

n.


----------

